# Sunday Sacred



## Recklyn (10 October 2021)

Sunday Sacred 10 October 2021A resource for those who like to celebrate Sunday with a few worship songs.Liz Vice has always had a love for storytelling. The Portland native who currently resides in Brooklyn, started her career working behind the scenes in the world of film and video, only to accidentally find herself behind the mic. Liz Vice’s sound is a fusion of Gospel and R&B, with dynamic and soulful vocals, and lyrics, deeply rooted in spirituality, that give her work a timeless feel.No matter how large the venue, her genuine approach to her work and playful interaction with the audience makes everyone feel like they're sitting at home on the couch watching a friend sing their heart out. Vice is very passionate and has overcome many personal obstacles; she credits her adventurous life to not forcing anything and being willing and available to wherever it is that the LORD leads. "It's all about risk, and taking risk is never regretful... well, most of the time.”





						About — Liz Vice
					






					www.lizvice.com
				












						Empty Me Out
					

Provided to YouTube by The Orchard EnterprisesEmpty Me Out · Liz ViceThere's a Light℗ 2015 Ramseur Records℗ Ramseur RecordsReleased on: 2015-09-25Music Publi...




					www.youtube.com
				



Empty Me Out · Liz ViceSee The Day · Liz ViceDrift Away · Liz ViceThere's a Light · Liz ViceIt Was Good · Liz ViceAll Must Be Well · Liz Vice








						All Must Be Well
					

Provided to YouTube by The Orchard EnterprisesAll Must Be Well · Liz ViceThere's a Light℗ 2015 Ramseur Records℗ Ramseur RecordsReleased on: 2015-09-25Music P...




					www.youtube.com
				



Entrance · Liz Vice








						Entrance
					

Provided to YouTube by The Orchard EnterprisesEntrance · Liz ViceThere's a Light℗ 2015 Ramseur Records℗ Ramseur RecordsReleased on: 2015-09-25Music Publisher...




					www.youtube.com
				



Jesus, Name Above All Names · Liz Vice








						Jesus, Name Above All Names - Liz Vice
					

Liz Vice singing at the White Eagle in Portland, OR. November 2014. Vocals: Liz ViceGuitar and vocals: Nick SmithBass: Chris PitoyoKeys: Jackie MiclauDrums: ...




					www.youtube.com
				



Everything Is Yours · Liz Vice








						Everything Is Yours
					

Provided to YouTube by The Orchard EnterprisesEverything Is Yours · Liz ViceThere's a Light℗ 2015 Ramseur Records℗ Ramseur RecordsReleased on: 2015-09-25Musi...




					www.youtube.com
				



Truly Today · Liz Vice








						Truly Today
					

Provided to YouTube by The Orchard EnterprisesTruly Today · Liz ViceThere's a Light℗ 2015 Ramseur Records℗ Ramseur RecordsReleased on: 2015-09-25Music Publis...




					www.youtube.com
				



Save Me · Liz Vice








						Liz Vice - Save Me | Sofar NYC
					

Liz Vice performing “Save Me” at Sofar NYC on July 8, 2017. Join Sofar today and sign-up for tickets here: https://sofarsounds.comWe put on more than 50 show...




					www.youtube.com
				



The Source · Liz Vice








						Liz Vice - The Source
					

Liz Vice é uma cantora norte-americana de Soul/R&B e faz parte de seu primeiro álbum intitulado There's a Light (2015).  Liz Vice - The SourceCome, Holy Ghos...




					www.youtube.com
				



Where Can I Go · Liz Vice








						Liz Vice - Where Can I Go (Remix) feat. Propaganda
					

Follow Liz:Website: https://www.lizvice.com Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/lizviceFacebook: https://www.facebook.com/LizViceMusic Twitter: https://twit...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Craton (12 October 2021)

@Recklyn you joined ASF on the 9th November 2017 and apart from clicking Likes starting around 21 July 2021, this is your first post.
No hello, no introduction, no words about yourself or stocks/finance/trading not even a whisper about Covid and it's impact but, your first post is very revealing and to boot, I'm certain you do know that for some it is not Sunday that is sacred.


----------



## Recklyn (16 October 2021)

Craton said:


> @Recklyn you joined ASF on the 9th November 2017 and apart from clicking Likes starting around 21 July 2021, this is your first post.
> No hello, no introduction, no words about yourself or stocks/finance/trading not even a whisper about Covid and it's impact but, your first post is very revealing and to boot, I'm certain you do know that for some it is not Sunday that is sacred.



Hello Craton

You are spot on with all of your observations. I wasn't aware that I should introduce myself, or write about stocks or any other related subjects especially in the General Chat forum. I'm surely not going to tell you anything about myself at present other than that I am a Christian; it's called "online safety". As for Covid, I think it's been done to death already and doesn't need any comment from me. Yes I know all about the Sunday pros and cons, but the term is "Sunday *Sacred*" which means sacred songs for a Sunday. It could just as easily fit any other day of the week, and for me it does.

Are you a manager or a moderator, or someone else I should be afraid of? If you really are one of those then I imagine you have the right to terminate my membership here. That's okay. You have to do what you must for the best benefit of the forum.

Kind regards, Recklyn


----------



## SirRumpole (16 October 2021)

Recklyn said:


> Hello Craton
> 
> You are spot on with all of your observations. I wasn't aware that I should introduce myself, or write about stocks or any other related subjects especially in the General Chat forum. I'm surely not going to tell you anything about myself at present other than that I am a Christian; it's called "online safety". As for Covid, I think it's been done to death already and doesn't need any comment from me. Yes I know all about the Sunday pros and cons, but the term is "Sunday *Sacred*" which means sacred songs for a Sunday. It could just as easily fit any other day of the week, and for me it does.
> 
> ...




A very dignified and polite reply, well done.


----------



## Recklyn (17 October 2021)

Sunday Sacred 17 October 2021

I have my friend Ruth to thank for bringing today's singer to my attention.

For recording artist Mac Powell, there were people in his life that saw the gift he’d been given early, and helped him take the first steps to an extraordinary ministry.
    “My parents were a big influence on me. They both sang and played guitar, so I always had that around the house. It took me a while to realize most parents aren’t like that! Most parents aren’t singing around a campfire all the time with their kids. So I was very, very fortunate. That was probably the most major musical effect on me. And being able to sing at church. I went to a real small church in Alabama and had chances to sing solos as an 8, 9, and 10 year old kid. That built up not only my desire to do that more, but gave me the confidence I could do that.”
And then there were the teachers that taught Mac so much more than notes on a page.
    “Then through high school I had teachers that really encouraged me musically, and told me I had a gift. They encouraged me to grow that and develop it. There were times where it wasn’t even necessarily singing. I was in marching band in high school! I loved it. And so I had a couple guys that really poured into my life and helped me learn music.”
    “I had an amazing voice teacher in college that just had the strongest voice, an amazing man. And he knew I wasn’t going to be singing opera music or these arias. He would give me things like jazz pieces. They weren’t rock songs, but something more of what my voice fit. A lot of people through the years – whether it was helping me musically or just business-wise and knowing how to move forward with the band. And, of course, the guys in the band itself – I wouldn’t be anywhere if it weren’t for them. I wouldn’t have probably had the drive or the courage to move forward without them. So I’m very thankful to tons of people. They say it takes a village, and it took a major village to help and encourage me all these years.”









						Mac Powell - Love Is The Reason (Lyric Video)
					

Mac Powell - "Love Is The Reason" (Official Lyric Video)Official Lyric Video for “Love Is The Reason” by Mac PowellGet song here: https://macpowell.lnk.to/ne...




					www.youtube.com
				




Love Is The Reason - Mac Powell


God Of Wonders (Agnus Dei) - Mac Powell


I’ve Always Loved You - Mac Powell


Victory In Jesus - Mac Powell & Jason Hoard


By His Wounds - Mac Powell & Friends


New Creation - Mac Powell
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2q-j0L9mMc

River Of Life - Mac Powell
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ceVLJ2Xm1UM

The Center Of It All - Mac Powell
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3B1CUPDV7uA

Soul On Fire - Mac Powell
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qaioE5jvm-4

Love Song - Mac Powell
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBpfgrNuNbI

Joy Of The Lord - Mac Powell
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9rMBtPbVrw

Graves Into Gardens - Mac Powell w/ Apostles Worship
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P1voBNXVVUM

In Jesus’ Name - Mac Powell w/ Apostles Worship Team
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQmSLywNfx8

Consider the Lilies & How Great Thou Art - Mac Powell w/ Apostles Worship
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q87eerYU34g


----------



## Craton (18 October 2021)

Recklyn said:


> Hello Craton
> 
> You are spot on with all of your observations. I wasn't aware that I should introduce myself, or write about stocks or any other related subjects especially in the General Chat forum. I'm surely not going to tell you anything about myself at present other than that I am a Christian; it's called "online safety". As for Covid, I think it's been done to death already and doesn't need any comment from me. Yes I know all about the Sunday pros and cons, but the term is "Sunday *Sacred*" which means sacred songs for a Sunday. It could just as easily fit any other day of the week, and for me it does.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your reply @Recklyn

Above all, this forum is as the forum name states.
Forums include:
Australian Stock Market Discussion​Market Related Forums​Trading and Investing​Then there are the other forums:
Community​Members Only Area​Sure, post away in whichever takes your fancy, I've no problem with that at all.

With regards to "tell you anything about myself", allow me to say this.
I have been an online user since the last century and long before the "socials" were a thing. I have and still do moderate, administrator and own forums.

It has always been common practise and a simple courtesy to existing members for newbies to introduce themselves. Nothing fancy, no long winded or detailed spiel but something succinct along the lines of why one has become a member of a particular forum.
You certainly do not have to give any specific or identifying information and, as you rightly say, "online safety" is/always has been, paramount.
Doesn't hurt to say a few words and saying g'day though and thus, certainly wouldn't have illicited my original response.

We're all different, for this little black duck Sunday Sacred does not mean songs for a Sunday.
So yeah, fairly obviously you're a Christian.

Covid. Yes, done to death but personally, I would like to hear your side, your experience or thoughts on this.

Lol, no. Here  I am not a manager, a moderator or "someone else" to be afraid of here. It's @Joe Blow that wields the big stick in this house.

To conclude, again thanks for and appreciate the reply.

Sincerely,
Craton


----------



## SirRumpole (18 October 2021)

Craton said:


> Thanks for your reply @Recklyn
> 
> Above all, this forum is as the forum name states.
> Forums include:
> ...




He speaks soft as well.


----------



## Recklyn (18 October 2021)

Haha Craton

You come cross as a fairly decent and likeable person, unlike myself, who reading back, seem to be a bit of a haughty character. I'm not, but I was being defensive (and apprehensive) I think. I feel that we can be friends. I will rectify the introduction thing up in your Covid thread.

Regarding the Sunday Sacred title, I had no idea that it could be interpreted as you have. I'll change the name to something else.

Thank you for your amiable answer to my post.

Regards, Recklyn


----------



## Recklyn (24 October 2021)

Praising & Glorifying God ~ 24 October 2021Gracias Choir Part 1While I was searching for congregational hymn singing, back in September, I came upon this little treasure.Gracias Choir calls Korea home. The Gracias Choir was founded in 2000 and has relentlessly pursued excellence in artistry of classical music, as well as emotional purification, education, and international fellowship through classical music. It was incorporated in 2013. Since then, in 2015, the Gracias Choir won the highest prize at the Marktoberdorf International Choral Competition in Germany.Gracias in Spanish means thank you. The music of the Gracias Choir has the special power to chime people’s hearts. This is because each member of the choir, one by one, sing with the heart of thankfulness they have received from God.The music of the Gracias Choir has the special power to comfort the hearts of the listeners and to change their sadness to joy. With the belief that music changes people’s hearts, the Gracias Choir has performed over 200 times in the last 20 years in numerous countries in world renowned venues, in front of presidents, kings, as well as in slums and run down neighborhoods. The Gracias Choir has spread comfort and hope into people’s hearts through vivid sounds and soul-echoing harmonies. The Gracias Choir continues to be loved by people all over the world.








						[Gracias Choir] F.M.Lehman : The Love of God / Eunsook Park
					

[Gracias Choir & Orchestra]Gracias, ‘Thank you’ in Spanish, is a choir that sings about love and thanks conveyed through the heart.Awarded First Prize at 201...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Recklyn (31 October 2021)

Glorifying & Praising God ~ 31 October 2021Joshua Aaron is an award winning American-Israeli, independent singer and songwriter. He resides near the Sea of Galilee with his wife and 5 children.








						Spirit and the Bride (Official Music Video) Sea of Galilee, Israel ~ Joshua Aaron
					

Take a journey with Joshua Aaron & Dusty the horse from his Music House to the Sea of Galilee. "Cover the Sea" now available on iTunes http://tiny.cc/itunesc...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Dona Ferentes (5 November 2021)




----------



## Recklyn (7 November 2021)

Glorifying & Praising God ~ 07 November 2021How Hinge Point Was Born“After Covid hit last year and everything was shut down we didn’t really know where we fit in to everything. We realized that things that seemed important before were fading and that our focus was changing too. We felt guided to officially start our singing group and focus our music on Jesus Christ. There had been lots of references to hinge point and we all felt like that name would be perfect. It was a literal change in focus and direction.”








						Hinge Point - Treasure (Barbie Dolphin Magic Cover)
					

A sister is one of the greatest treasures you can have. National Sisters Day is August 1st! Share this with your sister or a friend that's like a sister, tha...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## grah33 (7 November 2021)

Recklyn said:


> Sunday Sacred 10 October 2021A resource for those who like to celebrate Sunday with a few worship songs.Liz Vice has always had a love for storytelling. The Portland native who currently resides in Brooklyn, started her career working behind the scenes in the world of film and video, only to accidentally find herself behind the mic. Liz Vice’s sound is a fusion of Gospel and R&B, with dynamic and soulful vocals, and lyrics, deeply rooted in spirituality, that give her work a timeless feel.No matter how large the venue, her genuine approach to her work and playful interaction with the audience makes everyone feel like they're sitting at home on the couch watching a friend sing their heart out. Vice is very passionate and has overcome many personal obstacles; she credits her adventurous life to not forcing anything and being willing and available to wherever it is that the LORD leads. "It's all about risk, and taking risk is never regretful... well, most of the time.”
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Funny how you hear a song a few times, and then it becomes really pleasing to the ears.  The first one 'Empty Me Out ' is  soulful, and I like that.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Recklyn (14 November 2021)

Glorifying & Praising God ~ 14 November 2021Melody St. Clair RandazzoIf you enjoy old hymns from bygone days, you will appreciate Melody St. Clair Randazzo's sweet renditions in this week's Praise to God.








						All the Way My Savior Leads Me
					

Provided to YouTube by CDBabyAll the Way My Savior Leads Me · Melody St. Clair RandazzoHymns of My Heart℗ 2015 Greg Howlett ProductionsReleased on: 2015-06-0...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Recklyn (20 November 2021)

Glorifying & Praising God ~ 21 November 2021Lize Hadassah WiidFrom her website: www.hadassahsong.co.za/aboutI have learned through all my trials and errors, that if Yeshua is not the centre of what we are doing, it is all a striving after wind, and serves no purpose. We are not here for ourselves and our own glory and comfort. We have been created to worship and glorify the King of Kings in everything we do and to walk in an intimate relationship with Him! That is our purpose in life! Nothing is about us! It is all about YESHUA!!!








						The Lord's Prayer
					

Provided to YouTube by TuneCoreThe Lord's Prayer · Lize Hadassah WiidReturn to Me℗ 2020 Hadassah's SongReleased on: 2020-09-07Auto-generated by YouTube.




					www.youtube.com


----------



## noirua (20 November 2021)

When Sundays stopped being sacred
					

It might be hard to believe now, in this day of 24/7 convenience shopping, but there used to be days that all the shops were closed.




					www.christiantoday.com


----------



## wayneL (21 November 2021)

I'm not Catholic, but this hymn, with Mozart's embellishments always does it for me


----------



## Skate (25 November 2021)

*The land of "Milk & Honey"*
God promised the Hebrews, a “land flowing with milk and honey.” The Battle of Jericho is the story of how Israel conquered Canaan by marching around the walls once every day for six days. On the seventh day, the priests blew their ram's horns, the Israelites shouted, & the walls of the city came tumbling down.

*Following God's law*
The Israelites killed every man, woman & child of every age, as well as the "oxen, sheep, & donkeys". The good news is they spared the helpful Canaanite prostitute, her parents & brothers.

*Buy Why?*
I can understand why they wanted to eradicate every Canaanite but "why kill all the animals"?

*Hugh Laurie - Battle of Jericho (with lyrics)*
A refreshing version by Hugh Laurie who played Dr. House from the TV series of the same name.




Skate.


----------



## StockyGuy (25 November 2021)

Skate said:


> *Buy Why?*
> I can understand why they wanted to eradicate every Canaanite but "why kill all the animals"?




OT Yahweh was big into animal sacrifice, remember.


----------



## wayneL (25 November 2021)

StockyGuy said:


> OT Yahweh was big into anima sacrifice, remember.



So sayeth the Humans of the time.

I wonder about that.


----------



## StockyGuy (25 November 2021)

Suffice to say, anything that seems a bit "off" to our modern sensibilities has been argued and reinterpreted back and forth countless times.

Their treatment of the aborigines of that land in the story is one example.  Sometimes it's said these were not fully human and were tainted by fallen giant blood so had to be eradicated.  But many justifications have been mooted.

If you enjoy observing the mental gymnastics of debating for the absurd, watch how some try to justify King David's seducing a married woman and having her husband killed.  One of many is that he was called Uriah the _Hittite_, indicating he wasn't a legit Israelite.

BTW, animal sacrifice for this tribe doesn't seem so primitive when tribes around them were still sacrificing humans and even babies.


----------



## Recklyn (27 November 2021)

Glorifying & Praising God ~ 28 November 2021Lou FellinghamLouise "Lou" Fellingham is a Christian worship leader, singer and songwriter from Brighton in East Sussex, England.“I’m believing that as these songs are used as a tool to worship Father, Son and Spirit, we will see the Kingdom of God poured out on His people. God is in the business of bringing freedom to every area of our lives. We’re asking that He will bring salvation and healing, freedom and deliverance as people lift their hearts and their eyes towards Him. He is the one who saves. He is the one who heals. He is the one who binds up the broken hearted and gives strength. Everything is from Him and for Him. We are looking to God to come and breathe on these songs and awaken men and women to Him.” - Lou Fellinghamhttps://www.youtube.com/watch_video...vcoXpB-A,TL8UgNFzyoI,9YbnU7rBi6s,D7QZNBmgSMs,


----------



## Skate (28 November 2021)

On January 22nd 1963, "I Will Follow Him" was released by Little Peggy March. She became the youngest ever female at barely 15 to have a US No. 1 Hit. She has held onto this title in the Guinness World Records for an incredible 50 years.

Peggy March - I Will Follow Him​The original "I Will Follow Him" remastered



​Peggy March - I Will Follow Him (50th Anniversary Recording)​To celebrate this iconic song, Peggy went into the studios and recorded a new version complete with a video in honour of her 50 years in show business.




Skate.


----------



## Skate (28 November 2021)

*The Singing Nun (Dominique 1963)*
"Dominique" is a 1963 French language popular song, written and performed by the Belgian female singer Jeannine Deckers, better known as "The Singing Nun". The song is about Saint Dominic, a Spanish-born priest and founder of the Dominican Order, of which she was a member (as Sister Luc-Gabrielle).

*The song evokes feelings of happiness*





*Now in English*
In 1963, one of the major hit songs was written and sung by a nun. Dominique topped the charts! The nun was invited on the Ed Sullivan show and later her story was made into a movie starring Debbie Reynolds.




Skate.


----------



## Recklyn (4 December 2021)

Glorifying & Praising God 5 December 2021 The Christmas MonthHighlands Worship is the Worship Ministry of Church of the Highlands in Birmingham, Alabama. "We exist to connect the people of our church to the heart of God through vibrant life-giving and relevant praise and worship."








						Away In a Manger | Comfort and Joy | Highlands Worship
					

Subscribe to our Channel ► https://www.youtube.com/c/HighlandsWorship?sub_confirmation=1Stay Connected with Highlands Worship:Instagram ► https://www.instagr...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Skate (4 December 2021)

*Oh, Happy Day - The Edwin Hawkins Singers
Music warms the heart! - *The Original from 1969. There have been those who have tried to sing it in every way, but no one has ever managed to equal the original interpreters. That's how the gospel was sung back then, it was serious business she was feeling the meaning of the song deep in her soul. She was trying to translate that meaning to the people as to why it was a happy day or will be a happy day, not just rocking to the beat and artificially smiling for entertainment purposes as they do now. No sexy outfits no glitter no bling to distract you from the meaning of the powerful words.  Understand the words you'll believe and feel more sentimental about the song.

​

*A later version*
Oh, Happy Day - by Engelsgleich. This version is sung by a group of Angels.











Skate.


----------



## Skate (4 December 2021)

Skate said:


> On January 22nd 1963, "I Will Follow Him" was released by Little Peggy March. She became the youngest ever female at barely 15 to have a US No. 1 Hit. She has held onto this title in the Guinness World Records for an incredible 50 years. To celebrate this iconic song, Peggy went into the studios and recorded a new version complete with a video in honour of her 50 years in show business.









*Music warms the heart*
Engelsgleich is a popular German band, & this is their rendition of "I Will Follow Him". Angelic comes to mind.




Skate.


----------



## wayneL (5 December 2021)

I've been thinking about Ecclesiastes 3 lately... made popular years ago by The Byrd's song.

There is a time...


----------



## Recklyn (5 December 2021)

wayneL said:


> I've been thinking about Ecclesiastes 3 lately... made popular years ago by The Byrd's song.
> 
> There is a time...



Ecclesiastes 3
King James Version

1 To every thing there is a season, and a time to every purpose under the heaven:

2 A time to be born, and a time to die; a time to plant, and a time to pluck up that which is planted;

3 A time to kill, and a time to heal; a time to break down, and a time to build up;

4 A time to weep, and a time to laugh; a time to mourn, and a time to dance;

5 A time to cast away stones, and a time to gather stones together; a time to embrace, and a time to refrain from embracing;

6 A time to get, and a time to lose; a time to keep, and a time to cast away;

7 A time to rend, and a time to sew; a time to keep silence, and a time to speak;

8 A time to love, and a time to hate; a time of war, and a time of peace.

9 What profit hath he that worketh in that wherein he laboureth?

10 I have seen the travail, which God hath given to the sons of men to be exercised in it.

11 He hath made every thing beautiful in his time: also he hath set the world in their heart, so that no man can find out the work that God maketh from the beginning to the end.

12 I know that there is no good in them, but for a man to rejoice, and to do good in his life.

13 And also that every man should eat and drink, and enjoy the good of all his labour, it is the gift of God.

14 I know that, whatsoever God doeth, it shall be for ever: nothing can be put to it, nor any thing taken from it: and God doeth it, that men should fear before him.

15 That which hath been is now; and that which is to be hath already been; and God requireth that which is past.

16 And moreover I saw under the sun the place of judgment, that wickedness was there; and the place of righteousness, that iniquity was there.

17 I said in mine heart, God shall judge the righteous and the wicked: for there is a time there for every purpose and for every work.

18 I said in mine heart concerning the estate of the sons of men, that God might manifest them, and that they might see that they themselves are beasts.

19 For that which befalleth the sons of men befalleth beasts; even one thing befalleth them: as the one dieth, so dieth the other; yea, they have all one breath; so that a man hath no preeminence above a beast: for all is vanity.

20 All go unto one place; all are of the dust, and all turn to dust again.

21 Who knoweth the spirit of man that goeth upward, and the spirit of the beast that goeth downward to the earth?

22 Wherefore I perceive that there is nothing better, than that a man should rejoice in his own works; for that is his portion: for who shall bring him to see what shall be after him?


----------



## Skate (5 December 2021)

*Ecclesiastes Chapter 3 *
Another one of the most famous Bible passages found in Ecclesiastes Chapter 3. "there's a time for everything". (Ecclesiastes is, verse for verse, the most quoted book in the Bible.) There's "a time for being born, & a time for dying, a time for planting, & a time for uprooting the planted, a time for loving & a time for hating, a time for war & a time for peace." And a bunch more times, besides.

*If you're like me, you know this best as the Byrds' cover of a Pete Seeger song that* @Recklyn *posted.*
After the release by the Byrds', (remembering it was October 1965) those found the song as "soothing". In the 1960s the song touched the right chord at the right moment in time "Ah, look, the whole world fits together".

*There is a time for everything *
But Koheleth reaches a gloomier conclusion: If it's all put together by God, all planned out in this way, then what purpose is life? If the fix is in, we might as well just "eat & drink & get enjoyment." but it's more than that it's all about understanding & acceptance of life's frustrations & uncertainties. The journey itself is what's important.

*I just had a thought. *
Look at what it's saying - Everything happens over & over again - there's always going to be a balance of good & evil, righteousness & wickedness, love & hate; nothing we do really matters, so we might as well live in the moment. I'm with @wayneL it's difficult trying to figure out. For me personally, I have trouble reconciling "what it has to do with the rest of the Bible".

*It's Godless, Weird, & Beautiful*
I may be mistaken in assuming the passages don't have any spiritual advice. Ecclesiastes actually resembles Greek philosophy, to a degree. I digress for a moment as with Ecclesiastes "The Book of Ruth" is another beautiful book of (wisdom) rather than spiritual advice. In Ruth (1:16–17), Ruth tells Naomi, her Israelite mother-in-law, "Where you go I will go, & where you stay I will stay. Your people will be my people & your God my God. (beautiful). I'm sure this would translate into a wonderful song as well.

*Music warms the heart*
"Turn! Turn! Turn! (To Everything There Is a Season)", is a song written by Pete Seeger in the late 1950s & first recorded in 1959. The song became an international hit in October 1965 when it was adapted by the American folk-rock group the Byrds.

*Pete Seeger - The Original Version*
The original is a delight to listen to, even the Byrds' cover of a Pete Seeger song is catchy




*A more clever & recent version by Josh Turner on Guitar*
This version by Josh Turner is not only clever but crystal clear, easy listening at its best.




Skate.


----------



## Skate (5 December 2021)

*"Hallelujah" was written by Leonard Cohen*
"Hallelujah" was written by Leonard Cohen who is in an argument with God. King David’s “hallelujah,” in the book of Psalms, is said to have pleased the Lord. For others, we talk about the evolution of a relationship through a metaphor that mixes sex and religion. Regardless of your views of religion, the main message given by this song is about human perseverance & the resilience that people carry through every step of their lives & the fact that people can survey any hardship & overcome difficulty after difficulty is what makes this song resonate so strongly with any person


*"Hallelujah" the original by Leonard Cohen*




*Jeff Buckley amazing cover*
Such a beautiful song, there are so many great covers but with everything, one version will resonate a little more than the other.




*Rufus Wainwright's version*
With the greatest respect to both Leonard Cohen who wrote this song & also Jeff Buckley who created an amazing cover of this beautiful song, I have to admit there is something about Rufus Wainwright's version that resonates with me above the rest. I'm sure the movie "Shrek" gave new life to this song to those who wouldn't have even known that this song even existed. I'm talking about the young one here. (not us oldies)




Skate.


----------



## wayneL (5 December 2021)

Skate said:


> *Ecclesiastes Chapter 3 *
> Another one of the most famous Bible passages found in Ecclesiastes Chapter 3. "there's a time for everything". (Ecclesiastes is, verse for verse, the most quoted book in the Bible.) There's "a time for being born, & a time for dying, a time for planting, & a time for uprooting the planted, a time for loving & a time for hating, a time for war & a time for peace." And a bunch more times, besides.
> 
> *If you're like me, you know this best as the Byrds' cover of a Pete Seeger song that* @Recklyn *posted.*
> ...




Indeed Skate.

Ecc. 3 for me offers a counterpoint to the coddled thinking of *some Christians. I'm thinking here of that other famous passage in 1Cor. 13. 

It is indeed a wonderful and aspirational passage that can clash with our lived experience.

Ecc.3 reminds me there are cycles in everything... Some are obvious, the seasons, the passage of our own physical life etc. Some are not so obvious. The book called The Fourth Turning shows a greater cycle in the affairs of humans, we quite obviously being in a fourth turning at this very time. There are other cycles I could go on about ad infinitum. This plays into my belief that sometimes there is a time for even sincere Christians to harden the **** up and take some actions that may be contrary to the "faith, hope and love" mantra (while never stopping to aspire to that).

The beatitudes give us a strong clue here also.

Anyway, to lighten the mood a bit:


----------



## Dona Ferentes (5 December 2021)

I have quite enjoyed some of the modern church songs by Stuart Townend, and Keith Getty. The art of getting a lift comes not only from the words but also their arrangements.

Getty, from nthn Ireland, spends substantial time in Nashville and some of his work coming out of there is exemplary.

An Australian, Nathan Tasker, is also now based there. Just a kid with a guitar when he set out, he does some pretty good versions of old hymns, paring back for modern ears.


----------



## Skate (5 December 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> I have quite enjoyed some of the modern church songs by Stuart Townend, and Keith Getty




I for one word be please to hear one of the selections.  I'm a believer that "music warms the heart" - it is a feel-good personal moment.

Skate.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (5 December 2021)

_...._
and _.... Simple Living (a Rich Young Man)_ from a 2014 album. With Ricky Skaggs. Excellent bluegrass meets Celtic tradition.

And _Prone to Wander: the hymn project_ (2007) from Nathan Tasker.

you should be able to track them down


----------



## Skate (12 December 2021)

*"When a Child is Born" the feeling of peace*
A beautiful song by Damien Leith & music by Tommy Emmanuel




Skate.


----------



## Skate (12 December 2021)

*"Amazing Grace" is one of the most recognisable songs of all times*
The powerful lyrics remind us that because of Jesus, none of us are ever lost because God is with us always. It was John Newton’s own heartfelt expression of gratitude to God.




Skate.


----------



## Recklyn (12 December 2021)

Glorifying & Praising God 12 December 2021 The Christmas Month








						Trans-Siberian Orchestra - Christmas Eve / Sarajevo (Timeless Version) (Official Music Video) [HD]
					

Official music video remastered in HD for Trans-Siberian Orchestra - "Christmas Eve / Sarajevo" from 'Christmas Eve and Other Stories' (1996)Subscribe to the...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## wayneL (12 December 2021)

A Bach classic.... I find it amazing he churned out his music on an almost industrial scale, much of it for the Lutheran church, yet so much of it survives as classic pieces and religious standards.

All nearly 500 years ago


----------



## Recklyn (18 December 2021)

Glorifying & Praising God 19 December 2021 The Christmas Month








						Blind woman stunned when Mat and Savanna Shaw show up and sing to her and her family
					

EastIdahoNews.com and Ashley Furniture HomeStore in Idaho Falls and Pocatello are partnering to honor people in our community for Feel Good Friday. Every wee...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Skate (18 December 2021)

Recklyn said:


> Glorifying & Praising God 19 December 2021 The Christmas Month
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*What a great mission statement*
Share Hope & Spread Joy.

That was one of the best clips I've seen in a while.

Skate.


----------



## wayneL (20 December 2021)

I'm not Catholic, but from Catholicism come some of the best pieces. This Ave Maria from Gomez in Spanish, performed by Elina Garanca (*everyone's* favourite Mezzo) is just so sincere and stunning IMO.


----------



## bellenuit (20 December 2021)

wayneL said:


> I'm not Catholic, but from Catholicism come some of the best pieces. This Ave Maria from Gomez in Spanish, performed by Elina Garanca (*everyone's* favourite Mezzo) is just so sincere and stunning IMO.





Something we can agree on. I would classify myself as an Atheist or Agnostic, but this is probably my favourite musical piece. Moves me to tears every time. In an earlier post you were enquiring about my moniker "bellenuit" and asking whether it was Belle or something else. Just search YouTube for "Barcarolle Elīna Garanča Anna Netrebko" and you will know its origin.

BTW, in case you have the hots for Elīna Garanča, the conductor is her husband. Schade.
​


----------



## wayneL (20 December 2021)

bellenuit said:


> Something we can agree on. I would classify myself as an Atheist or Agnostic, but this is probably my favourite musical piece. Moves me to tears every time. In an earlier post you were enquiring about my moniker "bellenuit" and asking whether it was Belle or something else. Just search YouTube for "Barcarolle Elīna Garanča Anna Netrebko" and you will know its origin.
> 
> BTW, in case you have the hots for Elīna Garanča, the conductor is her husband. Schade.
> ​



Yes, I did know that. But that does not stop me admiring this amazing performer ( and indeed Ms Netrebko). The piece you mention is another of my favourites.

Common ground there for sure


----------



## bellenuit (20 December 2021)

Maybe being in the Christmas mood and rather than constantly fighting each other, I would like to give you this piece as a Christmas present, if you are not already familiar with it. Just absolutely beautiful.


----------



## wayneL (20 December 2021)

bellenuit said:


> Maybe being in the Christmas mood and rather than constantly fighting each other, I would like to give you this piece as a Christmas present, if you are not already familiar with it. Just absolutely beautiful.




Of course familiar with the Flower Duet, but haven't come across these two before. I particularly enjoyed the mezzo, Marianne.

Thanks, I will explore more of these lady's work


----------



## Skate (20 December 2021)

wayneL said:


> I'm not Catholic, but from Catholicism come some of the best pieces. This Ave Maria from Gomez in Spanish, performed by Elina Garanca (*everyone's* favourite Mezzo) is just so sincere and stunning IMO.




One of my favourites, thanks for posting a beautiful rendition.

Skate.


----------



## Skate (20 December 2021)

bellenuit said:


> Maybe being in the Christmas mood and rather than constantly fighting each other, I would like to give you this piece as a Christmas present, if you are not already familiar with it. Just absolutely beautiful.




If I couldn’t have one wish for Christmas it would be for others to have a little more “tolerance” as it’s missing in spades these days.

Respect for others would be my second.

Skate.


----------



## macca (20 December 2021)

If you like Ave Maria,




Your browser is not able to display this video.




have you heard this one, Amira was 9 years old when she sang this on Hollands Got Talent


----------



## StockyGuy (21 December 2021)

Observe this man recite Mark's Gospel live before an audience from memory.  Through his eye movements and word emphases and timing and mannerisms, you can sense his high intellect is under considerable strain, probably focusing on all sorts of bizarre mental imagery, but, as if there was ever any doubt, he delivers the advertised goods.   Like watching a tightrope walker.  Fearless fellow!


----------



## Recklyn (22 December 2021)

Incredible! Thank you for posting.


----------



## Recklyn (24 December 2021)

Glorifying & Praising God 25 December 2021 Christmas Day








						Angels We Have Heard (Glory Be) - Official Music Video - Mat and Savanna Shaw
					

🎵 This song available on our album "The Joy of Christmas" https://matandsavanna.link/thejoyofchristmas🎫 Come see us LIVE IN CONCERT: https://matandsavanna....




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Recklyn (2 January 2022)

Glorifying & Praising God 02 January 2022









						Passion - Behold The Lamb (Lyric Video/Live) ft. Kristian Stanfill
					

Music video by Passion performing Behold The Lamb (Lyric Video/Live). © 2019 Capitol Christian Music Group, Inc.http://vevo.ly/tLmIJL




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Skate (9 January 2022)

*Memories from my childhood*
This is a feel-good song sung by children



Skate.


----------



## Skate (9 January 2022)

*Love & peace*
An absolutely extraordinary rendition proves once again music knows no boundaries, especially when it comes from the heart.



Skate.


----------



## Recklyn (15 January 2022)

Glorifying & Praising God 09 January 2022Krissa Somero appears to have only recorded 1 album, and tracks from it are below. It's a pity, because she has such a sweet voice.








						Lord I Hope This Day Is Good
					

Provided to YouTube by CDBabyLord I Hope This Day Is Good · Krissa SomeroA Living Prayer℗ 2007 Krissa SomeroReleased on: 2007-01-01Auto-generated by YouTube.




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Skate (16 January 2022)

*You Raise Me Up* - by Martin Hurkens
Music is a universal language, imagine coming across a street performer not expecting this beautiful song. I'm just in awe listening to Martin's rendition of "You Raise Me Up". Perfect for Sunday.



Skate.


----------



## Skate (22 January 2022)

*Religious Song*
Most would not be aware that "Boney M." immortalised "Grigori Rasputin" in their song "Rasputin".

*Who was Grigori Rasputin?*
Grigori Rasputin was a Russian mystic & self-proclaimed holy man who ended up in St. Petersburg. His meeting with Czar Nicholas II accelerated Rasputin's rise to prominence healing their youngest child Alexei with hemophilia.

*Extract from the song*
_"For the queen he was no wheeler dealer
Though she'd heard the things he'd done
She believed he was a holy healer
Who would heal her son"_

*The murder of Rasputin*
I have been in the room, well it was more like a small cellar at "Moika Palace" in St. Petersburg where Grigori Rasputin was poisoned with cyanide, & shot by Prince Felix Felixovich Yusupov in the chest. Rasputin fled the cellar & made it into the palace's courtyard before being shot again by awaiting Vladimir Purishkevich a (politician) after all it was a political assassination. I've also visited the spot where Rasputin's lifeless body was thrown into the Malaya Nevka River from the Petrovsky Bridge.

*Extract from the song*
_"Then one night some men of higher standing
Set a trap"

"They put some poison into his wine
He drank it all and said, "I feel fine"

"They didn't quit, they wanted his head
And so they shot him 'til he was dead"_

*Boney M. - Rasputin (Sopot Festival 1979)*
This is the best visual version of Boney M. version of "Rasputin" as the energy is so infectious.





*The story of Rasputin is in the lyrics.*

_Hey, hey, hey, hey, hey, hey, hey, hey
Hey, hey, hey, hey, hey, hey, hey, hey
Hey, hey, hey, hey, hey, hey, hey, hey

There lived a certain man in Russia long ago
He was big and strong, in his eyes a flaming glow
Most people looked at him with terror and with fear
But to Moscow chicks he was such a lovely dear
He could preach the Bible like a preacher
Full of ecstasy and fire
But he also was the kind of teacher
Women would desire

Ra ra Rasputin
Lover of the Russian queen
There was a cat that really was gone
Ra ra Rasputin
Russia's greatest love machine
It was a shame how he carried on

He ruled the Russian land and never mind the Czar
But the kazachok he danced really wunderbar
In all affairs of state he was the man to please
But he was real great when he had a girl to squeeze
For the queen he was no wheeler dealer
Though she'd heard the things he'd done
She believed he was a holy healer
Who would heal her son

Ra ra Rasputin
Lover of the Russian queen
There was a cat that really was gone
Ra ra Rasputin
Russia's greatest love machine
It was a shame how he carried on

But when his drinking and lusting
And his hunger for power
Became known to more and more people
The demands to do something
About this outrageous man
Became louder and louder

Hey, hey, hey, hey, hey, hey, hey, hey
Hey, hey, hey, hey, hey, hey, hey, hey
Hey, hey, hey, hey, hey, hey, hey, hey
Hey, hey, hey, hey, hey, hey, hey, hey

"This man's just got to go", declared his enemies
But the ladies begged, "Don't you try to do it, please"
No doubt this Rasputin had lots of hidden charms
Though he was a brute, they just fell into his arms
Then one night some men of higher standing
Set a trap, they're not to blame
"Come to visit us", they kept demanding
And he really came

Ra ra Rasputin
Lover of the Russian queen
They put some poison into his wine
Ra ra Rasputin
Russia's greatest love machine
He drank it all and said, "I feel fine"

Ra ra Rasputin
Lover of the Russian queen
They didn't quit, they wanted his head
Ra ra Rasputin
Russia's greatest love machine
And so they shot him 'til he was dead
Oh, those Russians_

Skate.


----------



## Skate (22 January 2022)

*What a concert*
A moment in history as far as I am concerned where Boney M. sang "Rivers of Babylon" another religious song performed at the same  "Sopot Festival" in 1979 (the other song was "Rasputin")





*The lyrics to follow along*
Their magic was repeating the Chorus & a few lines over & over, simply brilliant.

_By the rivers of Babylon, there we sat down
ye-eah we wept, when we remembered Zion.

By the rivers of Babylon, there we sat down
ye-eah we wept, when we remembered Zion.

When the wicked
Carried us away in captivity
Required from us a song
Now how shall we sing the lord's song in a strange land

When the wicked
Carried us away in captivity
Requiring of us a song
Now how shall we sing the lord's song in a strange land

Let the words of our mouth and the meditations of our heart
be acceptable in thy sight here tonight

Let the words of our mouth and the meditation of our hearts
be acceptable in thy sight here tonight

By the rivers of Babylon, there we sat down
ye-eah we wept, when we remembered Zion.

By the rivers of Babylon, there we sat down
ye-eah we wept, when we remembered Zion.

By the rivers of Babylon (dark tears of Babylon)
there we sat down (You got to sing a song)
ye-eah we wept, (Sing a song of love)
when we remember Zion. (Yeah yeah yeah yeah yeah)

By the rivers of Babylon (Rough bits of Babylon)
there we sat down (You hear the people cry)
ye-eah we wept, (They need their God)
when we remember Zion. (Ooh, have the power)

By the rivers of Babylon, there we sat down _

Skate.


----------



## Recklyn (23 January 2022)

Glorifying & Praising God 23 January 2022

Meredith Andrews has always had a gift for writing honest, compelling songs that resonate powerfully with an audience. Over the course of her albums, people have come to appreciate the Dove Award-winning artist’s love for God and her heart for people. She’s formed a strong bond with her audience, being open and vulnerable with her music.









						Meredith Andrews - Draw Me Nearer
					

Album: The InvitationFor your nearness Lord I hungerFor your nearness Lord I waitHold me ever closer FatherSuch a love I cant escapeFor your nearness I am ho...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Skate (23 January 2022)

*What a graceful song*
Mary's Boy Child by BoneyM is a classic by any standard.

*What a Coincident*
Roberto Alfonso Farrell better known as Bobby was the male singer of Boney M. Bobby who died on the morning of 30 December 2010, in a hotel in St. Petersburg, Russia. Coincidentally, he died on the same date & in the same city as Grigori Rasputin, the subject of their iconic song "Rasputin" a song in an earlier post.



*Lyrics*
_Mary's boy child Jesus Christ, was born on Christmas Day
And man will live for evermore, because of Christmas Day

Long time ago in Bethlehem, so the Holy Bible said
Mary's boy child Jesus Christ, was born on Christmas Day

Hark, now hear the angels sing, a king was born today
And man will live for evermore, because of Christmas Day
Mary's boy child Jesus Christ, was born on Christmas Day

While shepherds watch their flocks by night
They see a bright new shining star
They hear a choir sing a song, the music seemed to come from afar

Hark, now hear the angels sing, a king was born today
And man will live for evermore, because of Christmas Day

For a moment the world was aglow, all the bells rang out
There were tears of joy and laughter, people shouted
"Let everyone know, there is hope for all to find peace"

And then they found a little nook in a stable all forlorn
And in a manger cold and dark, Mary's little boy was born

Hark, now hear the angels sing, a king was born today
And man will live for evermore, because of Christmas Day
Mary's boy child Jesus Christ, was born on Christmas Day

Oh a moment still worth was a glow, all the bells rang out
There were tears of joy and laughter, people shouted
"Let everyone know, there is hope for all to find peace"

Oh my Lord
You sent your son to save us
Oh my Lord
Your very self you gave us
Oh my Lord
That sin may not enslave us
And love may reign once more

Oh my Lord
When in the crib they found him
Oh my Lord
A golden halo crowned him
Oh my Lord
They gathered all around him
To see him and adore

(This day will live forever)
Oh my Lord (So praise the Lord)
They had become to doubt you
Oh my Lord (He is the truth forever)
What did they know about you
Oh my Lord (So praise the Lord)
But they were lost without you
They needed you so bad (His light is shining on us)

Oh my Lord (So praise the Lord)
With the child's adoration
Oh my lord (He is a personation)
There came great jubilation
Oh my Lord (So praise the Lord)
And full of admiration
They realized what they had (until the sun falls from the sky)

Oh my Lord (Oh praise the Lord)
You sent your son to save us
Oh my Lord (This day will live forever)
Your very self you gave us
Oh my Lord (So praise the Lord)
That sin may not enslave us
And love may reign once more_

Skate_._


----------



## Skate (28 January 2022)

*Sister Janet Mead passed away today aged 84*
Sister Janet Mead rendition of "The Lord's Prayer" became an instant hit released in 1974 reaching Number 3 on the Australian Singles Chart & Number 4 on the Billboard Hot 100 in the same year. The single earned her a Grammy Award nomination & Golden Gospel Award in 2004. It should be noted that Sister Janet donated all her royalties to charity & was named the 2004 South Australian of the year for her work caring for the homeless. In 2015 was inducted into the South Australian Music Hall of Fame.



Skate.


----------



## wayneL (28 January 2022)

Skate said:


> *Sister Janet Mead passed away today aged 84*
> Sister Janet Mead rendition of "The Lord's Prayer" became an instant hit released in 1974 reaching Number 3 on the Australian Singles Chart & Number 4 on the Billboard Hot 100 in the same year. The single earned her a Grammy Award nomination & Golden Gospel Award in 2004. It should be noted that Sister Janet donated all her royalties to charity & was named the 2004 South Australian of the year for her work caring for the homeless. In 2015 was inducted into the South Australian Music Hall of Fame.
> 
> 
> ...




I understand that she copped a lot of crap for doing that too.


----------



## wayneL (28 January 2022)

I made this from some horseshoe nails and some copper wire... and tools designed to bash red hot bar-stock into horseshoes.

First go, so not perfect... but have worn this for about a year... promising that I'd make a better one.

Missus thinks I just just keep this one


----------



## StockyGuy (28 January 2022)

Skate said:


> *What a Coincident*
> Roberto Alfonso Farrell better known as Bobby was the male singer of Boney M. Bobby who died on the morning of 30 December 2010, in a hotel in St. Petersburg, Russia. Coincidentally, he died on the same date & in the same city as Grigori Rasputin, the subject of their iconic song "Rasputin" a song in an earlier post.




As a fellow traveller in the appreciation of Boney M. I gather you might know Farrell, who was an incredible dancer (the way he hams it up in Rasputin is hysterical), didn't sing the hits?  Male voice they lip synched to was Frank Farian (born Franz Reuther) - the white German guy behind...Milli Vanilli, among other groups.  Kind of a pop music genius, but not a household name.


----------



## Recklyn (29 January 2022)

Glorifying & Praising God ~ 30 January 2022

Elenyi is a refreshing new female Pop singing group which just happens to be comprised of three talented teenage sisters (two of whom were born in Chile) – Seli, Desi, and Ari – from Salt Lake City, Utah. Their angelic voices blend beautifully together to create distinctive harmonies that leave their listening audiences awed. They are bilingual and perform their music in both English and Spanish.
The original name of the group was “Shine,” but it was later changed to Elenyi. The name “Elenyi” is of Greek origin and means “sun ray.” On their official website, they state, “One of our main goals in singing is to be able to touch the lives of others for good. Music was made to help change the mood of people who might be having a bad day, or things just aren’t going right for them.”
Get to know us! - ELENYI Q&A










						I will TRUST IN YOU - Lauren Daigle cover by ELENYI (with lyrics cc) - on Spotify & iTunes
					

► Get our latest ALBUM "COME" here: https://itunes.apple.com/ie/album/com... (“Trust In You” is not included on this album)► LISTEN to this song on SPOTIFY: ...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Recklyn (6 February 2022)

Glorifying & Praising God ~ 06 February 2022


Gracias Choir Part 2 - Part 1 was 24 October 2021

Gracias Choir calls Korea home. The Gracias Choir was founded in 2000 and has relentlessly pursued excellence in artistry of classical music, as well as emotional purification, education, and international fellowship through classical music. It was incorporated in 2013. Since then, in 2015, the Gracias Choir won the highest prize at the Marktoberdorf International Choral Competition in Germany.

Gracias in Spanish means thank you. The music of the Gracias Choir has the special power to chime people’s hearts. This is because each member of the choir, one by one, sing with the heart of thankfulness they have received from God.

The music of the Gracias Choir has the special power to comfort the hearts of the listeners and to change their sadness to joy. With the belief that music changes people’s hearts, the Gracias Choir has performed over 200 times in the last 20 years in numerous countries in world renowned venues, in front of presidents, kings, as well as in slums and run down neighborhoods. The Gracias Choir has spread comfort and hope into people’s hearts through vivid sounds and soul-echoing harmonies. The Gracias Choir continues to be loved by people all over the world. 





__





						- YouTube
					

Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Recklyn (13 February 2022)

Glorifying & Praising God ~ 13 February 2022









						Guy Penrod - Revelation Song (Live) [Official Video]
					

Guy Penrod - Official Video for “Revelation Song (Live)”, available now! Buy the full length DVD/CD ‘Guy Penrod: Hymns & Worship' here: http://smarturl.it/GM...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Recklyn (19 February 2022)

Glorifying & Praising God 20 February 2022Once again I have my friend Ruth to thank for the choice of today's artists








						Battle Belongs - Bethel Music, Brian Johnson, Jenn Johnson | Peace, Vol II
					

The official video for “Battle Belongs” from the album, Peace, Vol. II, by Bethel Music feat. Brian and Jenn Johnson.“Battle Belongs” was written by Phil Wic...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Skate (23 February 2022)

*Put Your Hand In The Hand -  Loretta Lynn *
Another oldie but a goodie.



Skate.


----------



## Skate (23 February 2022)

Joy To The World - Three Dog Night​This song brings back fond memories.



Skate.


----------



## StockyGuy (27 February 2022)

Prayers for Ukraine.  A people giving an honorable account of itself against impossible odds.


----------



## Recklyn (6 March 2022)

Glorifying & Praising God ~ 06 March 2022









						Resting Place(Live) | Sukkot Special [Hebrew Worship Sessions]@SOLU Israel
					

SUPPORT OUR MINISTRY - https://soluisrael.org/giveHappy Feast Of Tabernacles! Sukkot is one of God's appointed times, where we remember the faithfulness of t...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Recklyn (13 March 2022)

Glorifying & Praising God ~ 13 March 2022There are many Christians in Ukraine.Pray for Peace and Hope for them.








						Miracles are happening in Ukraine
					

Let this video inspire you to pray for peace around the world and especially with Ukraine and Russia. In this video we highlight how God is doing miracles in...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Recklyn (19 March 2022)

Glorifying & Praising God ~ 20 March 2022

Christian Athletes, Actors, Actresses, Musicians who love Jesus Christ!





__





						- YouTube
					

Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Skate (24 March 2022)

*If Jesus Comes Tomorrow*
A peaceful rendition by Owen Mac.



Skate.


----------



## Recklyn (26 March 2022)

Glorifying & Praising God ~ 27 March 2022

Celtic Worship is a collective of some of Scotland’s most talented folk musicians who craft worship from a unique standpoint, blending traditional and contemporary Christian music with the sounds of their native roots.
The band is composed of musicians from many different backgrounds and styles, including Steph Macleod, Mhairi Marwick, Scott Wood, Gus Stirrat, Naomi Stirrat, Ifedade Thomas and Chris Amer.









						How Deep The Father's Love (Official Music Video) | Celtic Worship
					

👉Subscribe to Celtic Worship: https://www.youtube.com/c/CelticWorshipMusic?sub_confirmation=1 Listen to 'Morningtide' ► https://slinky.to/CelticWorship-Morn...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## wayneL (1 April 2022)

One of my clients is a member of the Religious Society of Friends (The Quakers) and we had an in-depth conversation this morning.

Very interesting.

Without saying more on that, I thought this was pretty cool:


----------



## wayneL (3 April 2022)

I've posted this before (maybe a few times). But love this on a few levels:


----------



## Knobby22 (4 April 2022)

wayneL said:


> I've posted this before (maybe a few times). But love this on a few levels:




My sister sang this at my wedding. Beautiful.


----------



## Knobby22 (4 April 2022)

Skate said:


> *Sister Janet Mead passed away today aged 84*
> Sister Janet Mead rendition of "The Lord's Prayer" became an instant hit released in 1974 reaching Number 3 on the Australian Singles Chart & Number 4 on the Billboard Hot 100 in the same year. The single earned her a Grammy Award nomination & Golden Gospel Award in 2004. It should be noted that Sister Janet donated all her royalties to charity & was named the 2004 South Australian of the year for her work caring for the homeless. In 2015 was inducted into the South Australian Music Hall of Fame.
> 
> 
> ...




We all learned this at school. Sister Adele would play it on guitar. We were 10. Different times. 
My time with the nuns was only good. They were special people.


----------



## Recklyn (9 April 2022)

Glorifying & Praising God ~ 10 April 2022








						The Love of God - Mercy Me [With Lyrics]
					

THE LOVE OF GODMercy MeThe love of God is greater farThan tongue or pen can ever tellIt goes beyond the highest starAnd reaches to the lowest hellThe guilty ...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Recklyn (17 April 2022)

Glorifying & Praising God Easter 2022








						The Crucifixion  |  A Medical Perspective
					

A trauma surgeon describes the effect crucifixion would have had on the human body  | Central Christian Church | Wichita KS




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Skate (17 April 2022)

Happy Easter

*What Jesus endured*
@Recklyn, thank you for posting the youtube video where a trauma surgeon explains the effect of crucifixion & the pain it inflicts has put a new perspective on the suffering Jesus endured before his death. 

*A beautiful heartfelt rendition *
10-year-old Cassandra Star & her 19-year-old big sister Callahan sing a beautiful & calm remastered rendition of Leonard Cohen's Hallelujah for Easter. Their rendition was simply moving.



Skate.


----------



## wayneL (23 April 2022)




----------



## wayneL (23 April 2022)

Skate said:


> Happy Easter
> 
> *What Jesus endured*
> @Recklyn, thank you for posting the youtube video where a trauma surgeon explains the effect of crucifixion & the pain it inflicts has put a new perspective on the suffering Jesus endured before his death.
> ...




I see your vid has disappeared from yootoob

I found this version with the actual young ladies. This is a keeper


----------



## Recklyn (24 April 2022)

Glorifying & Praising God ~ 24 April 2021

Gaither Vocal Band Australian Tour 2003 Live at Sydney Opera House, Sydney, Australia









						Gaither Vocal Band - I'm Gonna Sing [Live]
					

Gaither Vocal Band - Official Video for 'I'm Gonna Sing [Live]', available now!Buy the full length DVD/CD 'Australian Homecoming' Here: http://smarturl.it/Au...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Recklyn (30 April 2022)

Glorifying & Praising God ~ 01 May 2022

Kortney Jamaal Pollard, who performs under the stage name Mali Music, is an American recording artist, singer-songwriter and producer.









						Mali Music - My Blessings (Love Me) ([Official Music Video])
					

Download/Stream "My Blessings (Love Me)" here: https://MaliMusic.lnk.to/MyBlessingsIDListen to Mali Music's album THE BOOK OF MALI here: https://MaliMusic.ln...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## wayneL (1 May 2022)

Don't know what it is about the Latin rep., but.... another perfect Sunday devotion.


----------



## Recklyn (1 May 2022)

Holy, holy, holy, Lord God of hosts,
heaven and earth are full of thy glory.
Glory be to thee, O Lord most high.
Blessed is he that cometh in the name of the Lord.
Hosanna in the highest.


----------



## Recklyn (8 May 2022)

Glorifying & Praising God ~ 08 May 2022

Israeli Songs of Worship
Every so often I list Israeli/Arab songs that I have not used before...









						You Deserve The Glory - Jew & Arab Worship Together[Live]@SOLU Israel
					

*help continue putting out these videos, support our ministry in Israel(more than making videos:))SUPPORT OUR MINISTRY - https://soluisrael.org/giveRECIEVE U...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Skate (8 May 2022)

Recklyn said:


> Glorifying & Praising God ~ 08 May 2022
> 
> Israeli Songs of Worship
> Every so often I list Israeli/Arab songs that I have not used before...
> ...




@Recklyn that was a beautiful rendition sung in three languages. Being filmed in front of Mount Zion, Jerusalem, made it all the more special.

*Galatians 3:28 *(New International Version)
There is neither Jew nor Gentile, neither slave nor free, nor is there male and female, for you are all one in Christ Jesus.

Skate.


----------



## Recklyn (8 May 2022)

Yes Skate, even though I'm not a Jew, nor do I speak Hebrew, there is something special about songs sung in Israel in one of the languages that Jesus spoke here on Earth. My own favourite in that list of songs is No 4, "Worship: John 3:16 in Hebrew, Arabic, Russian, English, Korean and Persian".

Recklyn


----------



## Recklyn (15 May 2022)

Glorifying & Praising God ~ 15 May 2022

Russell Taff (born November 11, 1953) is an American gospel singer and songwriter who grew up in Farmersville, California. Taff's younger years were taken up with the church and a tumultuous home life where he suffered physical and verbal abuse from both parents.
Taff is married and with his wife Tori, has two adult daughters. Taff's history of alcohol abuse, which started when he was 26, experienced a stretch of sobriety from 1988 to 1997 between his father and mother's deaths, but did not last. He finally gained victory over his addiction through Christian counseling and intense trauma therapy.
Russ Taff’s music has won him not only a wide audience and critical acclaim, but a total of five Grammy awards and nine Gospel Music Association Dove awards. One of his best-known performances is the song "Praise the Lord". He has also been a member of the Gaither Vocal Band, and occasionally tours with Bill Gaither in the Gaither Homecoming concerts.









						God's Unchanging Hand
					

Provided to YouTube by The Orchard EnterprisesGod's Unchanging Hand · Russ TaffUnder Their Influence℗ 2005 Linx MusicReleased on: 2005-01-01Auto-generated by...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Recklyn (21 May 2022)

Glorifying & Praising God ~ 22 May 2022

There are many different versions of Psalm 23. Here are but a few…









						This Beautiful Version of Psalm 23 Had Me in Tears
					

Subscribe and click 🔔 for notifications of new Bible Study & Inspirational videos!Every year, Psalm 23 ranks as one of the most read chapters of the Bible. ...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Recklyn (28 May 2022)

Glorifying & Praising God ~ 29 May 2022

Today we look at The Lord's Prayer through a few different eyes. Some people regard it as "Our" Prayer, as Jesus gave it to "us" as an example of how to pray.









						Our Father In Heaven ||The Lords Prayer ||  Short Prayer || Quick Prayer || Our Father Prayer
					

The Lords Prayer || Our Father In Heaven || Short Prayer || Quick Prayer || Our Father PrayerMatthew 6:9-13 - "This, then, is how you should pray: "Our Fathe...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Recklyn (4 June 2022)

Glorifying & Praising God ~ 05 June 2022

Songs of Praise and Worship of God









						He Is... Names of God (From Genesis to Revelation)
					

I am now on Patreon if you are interested in showing support for the channel:https://www.patreon.com/Life_101Thank you!!We decided to compile a list of names...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Recklyn (11 June 2022)

Glorifying & Praising God ~ 12 June 2022

Eliza King Revisited. Eliza is a Brisbane based Christian songwriter and recording artist.









						How Deep [Live Acoustic Recording] - Eliza King
					

A live acoustic recording of 'How Deep' filmed at the Packer's studio.The fifth single from Eliza's devotional worship EP 'A Fire Making Holy Ground' Camera:...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## wayneL (16 June 2022)

A few days late, or a few days early, or just whenever. Every day is sacred really.


----------



## Recklyn (19 June 2022)

Glorifying & Praising God ~ 19 June 2022

There are many Christians in Ukraine and they are still worshiping God.









						Ukraine Choir singing on Easter Sunday what a blessing it is, please listen as God moves.
					

As I was watching Sunday morning services this Easter I watched Franklin Graham's Easter special from Ukraine and I want to share it with all of you.You cann...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Skate (19 June 2022)

Recklyn said:


> There are many Christians in Ukraine and they are still worshiping God.




*In John (13:34) *
Jesus taught, “A new command I give you: Love one another. As I have loved you, so you must love one another.” 

*The eleventh commandment*
If nothing else, if you follow Jesus's commandment to “love one another” you'll do just fine as a decent human being. The Apostle John reminds us of this commandment in (1 John 4:21), “He has given us this command: Anyone who loves God must also love their brother and sister.”

*When I ask this question it stumps most (all to be honest)*
"Can you name the 12 Apostles?" 

Skate.


----------



## Recklyn (25 June 2022)

Glorifying & Praising God ~ 26 June 2022

Fresh Life Worship is a collective of musicians and songwriters based out of a move of God through Fresh Life Church (USA). We believe worship is the sound of a healthy soul -- our desire is to see God's Church impassioned to praise and to pursue His heart, and in doing so, anchor ours to heaven.
I think my favourite is the last song, calling God's Holy Spirit to fall afresh on us.









						Fresh Life Worship :: Loved
					

From the debut album Fall Afresh.Available now.http://freshlifeworship.com/Itunes: http://itunes.apple.com/album/id1047297234?ls=1&app=itunesAmazon: http://w...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 June 2022)

_Census numbers out_:

The generational shift is reflected in religious affiliation in Australia. Nearly 60 per cent of Boomers report a Christian religious affiliation, compared with 30 per cent of Millennials.

More than 45 per cent of Millennials reported having no religion, compared with 30 per cent of Boomers.

Christianity remains the most common religion in the country, with 43.9 per cent identifying as having Christian affiliation. The figure has dropped from 52.1 per cent in 2016 and from 61.1 per cent in 2011.

Catholics are the largest Christian denomination at 20.0 per cent of the population, followed by Anglicans at 9.8 per cent. Nearly 39 per cent of Australians reported having no religion, an increase from 30.1 per cent in 2016 and 22.3 per cent in 2011.


----------



## Skate (28 June 2022)

*Our belief forms our identity*
@Dona Ferentes thank you for taking the time to post these statistics. Our Australian society is as diverse as it is culturally different that represents particular values & beliefs, which enable a sense of identity & meaning. 

*Let's take our first people, as an example*
The Aboriginal & Torres Strait Islanders have their values & beliefs based on an understanding of the world that integrates the spiritual with the material & emphasises the individual’s relationship with their elders & their community.

*Diversity is a good thing*
Having lots of different beliefs in our society is a good thing, as a diverse range of beliefs whether they have a religious slant or not is something to feel good about. Different cultures benefit us all & should be respected, upsetting someone is the last thing that we should do. Having a different opinion from others should also be respected. 

*After reading the statistics on religious beliefs*
It’s important to realise that this doesn’t mean everyone acts/thinks/believes the same thing. Just as not everyone you know has identical beliefs. Some groups may have different ideas about religion or faith simply because of their upbringing being taught different stories from our own. 

*Summary*
IMHO, having religious beliefs or not doesn't determine if you are a good person or not. In saying this, what you believe forms how you will interact with others which is so important.

Skate.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (2 July 2022)

I don't want to take away from the original intent of this thread, by @Recklyn , (too much) but will drop this in as it is a good response and a fresh and realistic take on Australians and their religious (or non) belief.









						Australian Christianity is Officially in Decline (and I, for one, am relieved)
					

The 2021 census stats are out, and it’s official (again): Australian Christianity is in freefall decline. As The Australian newspaper reports: The number of Australians who aren’t religious h…




					stephenmcalpine.com


----------



## Recklyn (2 July 2022)

The writer, Stephen McAlpine, is obviously a Christian, and as you say Dona,  _"it is a good response and a fresh and realistic take on Australians and their religious (or non) belief."_

Nothing like being honest.


----------



## Skate (2 July 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> I don't want to take away from the original intent of this thread, by @Recklyn , (too much) but will drop this in as it is a good response and a fresh and realistic take on Australians and their religious (or non) belief.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Dona Ferentes thank you for posting Stephen’s view of how he was relieved to learn religion was on the decline in Australia.

@Recklyn I have a different view after reading his post.

It’s unclear to me why he was relieved. Was it because of (a) the decline of religion affiliation or was it because (b) the fact that people feel free to admit they are not as religious as they once were.



Skate said:


> IMHO, having religious beliefs or not doesn't determine if you are a good person or not. In saying this, what you believe forms how you will interact with others which is so important.




*Summary*
I believe the decline is because of two reasons (1) ethnic diversity (2) lack of interest from the younger generation.

Also what was disturbing for me was how much delight Stephen garnered from the census results.

Skate.


----------



## Recklyn (2 July 2022)

Skate said:


> @Dona Ferentes thank you for posting Stephen’s view of how he was relieved to learn religion was on the decline in Australia.
> 
> @Recklyn I have a different view after reading his post.
> 
> ...



Skate,

I believe he was writing a bit tongue in cheek, but the overall tone of his missive was, I think, one of relief that Australians are being more honest as to their religious beliefs or lack thereof. This then gives a more accurate picture of where the population is at.

Your point about ethnic diversity is a valid one as well. 

Recklyn


----------



## Recklyn (2 July 2022)

Glorifying & Praising God ~ 03 July 2022

Scripture Songs by Sherri Youngward









						Psalm One
					

Provided to YouTube by Catapult Reservatory, LLCPsalm One · Sherri YoungwardScripture Songs: Volume One℗ 2008 Sherri YoungwardReleased on: 2008-11-01Auto-gen...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Skate (8 July 2022)

*This song was the number one hit on my birthday *
"Vaya con Dios" in Spanish means (May God Be With You)

*Such a beautiful song*
At the 1:15 minute mark a few words mean so much: "Wherever you may be, I'll be beside you"

*"Vaya con Dios" By Les Paul & Mary Ford*
Wherever you may be, I'll be beside you
Although you're many million dreams away
Each night I'll say a prayer, a prayer to guide you
To hasten every lonely hour of every lonely day



Skate.


----------



## Recklyn (9 July 2022)

Glorifying & Praising God ~ 10 July 2022

There are many songs based on Isaiah 6:1-8 and I thought it would be good to compile a bit of a songlist using them. There are many, many more, so I've broken the list into 2 parts, for this week and next, and there are yet still more that I'll keep for another time, maybe. While some might be the same version by different singers, they all have the commonality of worship and praise to God. They are majestic in their presentation as befitting the Lord of Heaven and Earth.

Part 1









						I see the Lord
					

I see the lord by Andy Park sung by Andrew Suracehttp://christfellowshipnj.com/page.php?30I see the Lord and His train fills the temple I see the Lord, He is...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Skate (11 July 2022)

*"Spirit in the Sky" was written & recorded by Norman* *Greenbaum *
In late 1969 this song became a worldwide hit & it is still as good today as when it was released at the end of the psychedelic hippie period.



Skate.


----------



## Recklyn (16 July 2022)

Glorifying & Praising God ~ 17 July 2022

Continuing from last week, this is Part 2 of songs based on Isaiah 6:1-8.









						I See The Lord
					

Provided to YouTube by Universal Music GroupI See The Lord · Maranatha! Promise BandPromise Keepers - Raise The Standard℗ 1995 Maranatha! MusicReleased on: 1...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Recklyn (24 July 2022)

Glorifying & Praising God ~ 24 July 2022

Israeli Songs of Worship that I haven't used before.









						Roar from Zion - video produced by Purpose Music Ministries Inc. Audio by: Paul Wilbur ￼
					

For more go to:https://msha.ke/purposemusicministries/




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Recklyn (30 July 2022)

Glorifying & Praising God ~ 31 July 2022

A dozen songs of praise and worship of God.









						Talley Trio  He's Alive  2010
					






					www.youtube.com


----------



## wayneL (31 July 2022)

Hope you had as a blessed Sunday.


----------



## Recklyn (7 August 2022)

Glorifying & Praising God ~ 07 August 2022

Songs based on Habakkuk









						Habakkuk 3
					

Learn to rejoice in the Lord, even when circumstances are hard. Because it is when we are in want that we experience God's miraculous provision and deliveran...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Recklyn (13 August 2022)

Glorifying & Praising God ~ 14 August 2022

Esther Mui (Mostly)








						Welcome / Introduction
					

Listen and download free word for word Scripture songs suitable for worship, effective for memorizing and meditating the Word of God.




					www.scripturesongsforworship.com
				












						Psalm 23 Song (KJV) "The LORD is My Shepherd" (Rebekah Mui)
					

http://www.scripturesongsforworship.com/2015/09/psalm-23-lord-is-my-shepherd.html (Listen and download word for word Scripture songs suitable for worship and...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Recklyn (21 August 2022)

Glorifying & Praising God ~ 21 August 2022

He Is... Names of God (From Genesis to Revelation)


----------



## Skate (21 August 2022)

Recklyn said:


> Names of God(s)



*Reading Genesis & Revelations*
It implies more than one god

*Genesis 1:26 (English Standard Version)*
Then God said, “Let us make man in *our* image, after* our *likeness. And let them have dominion over the fish of the sea and over the birds of the heavens and over the livestock and over all the earth and over every creeping thing that creeps on the earth.”

*Revelation 4:4 *
And round about the throne were* four and twenty seats*: and upon the *seats* I saw *four and twenty elders* sitting, clothed in white raiment; and they had *on their heads crowns of gold*.

Skate.


----------



## Skate (21 August 2022)

*Matthew 10:34-36 (English Standard Version)*
The verses below are disturbing to read. In the next few posts, I'll list a few verses that I find troubling.

*Not Peace, but a Sword*
34 “*Do not think that I have come to bring peace to the earth*. I have not come to bring peace, but a sword. 35 *For I have come to set a man against his father, and a daughter against her mother, and a daughter-in-law against her mother-in-law*. 36 And a person's enemies will be those of his own household.

Skate.


----------



## Skate (21 August 2022)

*For context*
Molech was an ancient god worshiped by the people neighboring Israel during Old Testament times.

*Punishments for Disobedience (Leviticus 26:14–39; Deuteronomy 28:15–68)*
1 Then the LORD said to Moses, 2 “Tell the Israelites, ‘*Any Israelite or foreigner living in Israel who gives any of his children to Molech must be put to death. The people of the land are to stone him. *3 And I will set My face against that man and cut him off from his people because by giving his offspring to Molech, he has defiled My sanctuary and profaned My holy name.

4 And if the people of the land ever hide their eyes and fail to put to death the man who gives one of his children to Molech, 5 then I will set My face against that man and his family and cut off from among their people both him and all who follow him in prostituting themselves with Molech.

6 Whoever turns to mediums or spiritists to prostitute himself with them, I will also set My face against that person and cut him off from his people.

7 Consecrate yourselves, therefore, and be holy, because I am the LORD your God. 8 *And you shall keep My statutes and practice them*. I am the LORD who sanctifies you.

9* If anyone curses his father or mother, he must be put to death*. He has cursed his father or mother; his blood shall be upon him.

Skate.


----------



## Skate (21 August 2022)

*To me, the punishment doesn't fit the crime*
These verses below are also hard to read. Cherry-picking only the feel-good parts of the Bible makes us feel like a better person. But believing the good book holds all the answers is a fool's folly.

*Punishments for Sexual Immorality (Proverbs 5:1–23; 1 Corinthians 5:1–8)*
10 If a man commits adultery with another man’s wife—with the wife of his neighbour—both the adulterer and the adulteress must surely be put to death.

11 If a man lies with his father’s wife, he has uncovered his father’s nakedness. Both must surely be put to death; their blood is upon them.

12 If a man lies with his daughter-in-law, both must surely be put to death. They have acted perversely; their blood is upon them.

13 *If a man lies with a man as with a woman, they have both committed an abomination. They must surely be put to death; their blood is upon them.*

14 If a man marries both a woman and her mother, it is depraved. Both he and they must be burned in the fire, so that there will be no depravity among you.

15 If a man lies carnally with an animal, he must be put to death. *And you are also to kill the animal.*

16 If a woman approaches any animal to mate with it, *you must kill *both the woman and *the animal*. They must surely be put to death; their blood is upon them.

17 If a man marries his sister, whether the daughter of his father or of his mother, and they have sexual relations, it is a disgrace. They must be cut off in the sight of their people. He has uncovered the nakedness of his sister; he shall bear his iniquity.

18 *If a man lies with a menstruating woman and has sexual relations with her, he has exposed the source of her flow, and she has uncovered the source of her blood. Both of them must be cut off from among their people.*

19 You must not have sexual relations with the sister of your mother or your father, for it is exposing one’s own kin; both shall bear their iniquity.

20 If a man lies with his uncle’s wife, he has uncovered the nakedness of his uncle. They will bear their sin; they shall die childless.

21 If a man marries his brother’s wife, it is an act of impurity. He has uncovered the nakedness of his brother; they shall be childless.

27 *A man or a woman who is a medium or spiritist must surely be put to death. They shall be stoned; *their blood is upon them.’ ”

Skate.


----------



## Skate (21 August 2022)

*I'll be here all-day*
Listing every part of the Bible that either contradicts itself or is factually not true would consume this thread. From a talking donkey to a man being eaten by a giant fish to the story of Lot's incest with both daughters. I'm sure when the 66 books of the Old & New Testament were written they never thought they would be picked over with a fine tooth comb.

*One biblical story *
Suggests that the "breeding between gods and humans" was a major factor in God's decision to send the flood. Their children were god-human hybrids that the Bible refers to as the "Nephilim." *God was unhappy about this interbreeding* and "regretted" that he had made human beings on the earth, and his heart was deeply troubled, So he sent a flood that wiped out many of the "humans & Nephilim", but not before ordering Noah to build an ark that saved a select few.

*The Bible sometimes implies that other gods exist*
One example, coming from the Old Testament, is Psalm 82, which says, "God presides in the great assembly; He renders judgment among the *gods*" ... "The* gods* know nothing; they understand nothing. They walk about in darkness; all the foundations of the earth are shaken."

Skate.


----------



## Recklyn (27 August 2022)

Glorifying & Praising God ~ 28 August 2022

CityAlight is the music ministry of a church in Castle Hill, Sydney, called St. Paul’s Castle Hill. The vision of CityAlight is to write songs with biblically rich lyrics and simple melodies for the Christian church to sing.









						CityAlight - This is the Day
					

"This is the Day"Words and Music by Jonny Robinson, Rich Thompson and Tiarne Tranter© 2022 CityAlight MusicCCLI: 7195146This is the day that the Lord has mad...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Recklyn (27 August 2022)

Skate said:


> *Matthew 10:34-36 (English Standard Version)*
> The verses below are disturbing to read. In the next few posts, I'll list a few verses that I find troubling.
> 
> *Not Peace, but a Sword*
> ...



Hi Skate

I don't find these verses disturbing as they are quite true. When a person becomes a born-again Christian there is often rebellion and resentment from family members and friends. In many countries there is open hostility from the ruling government of the day and we hear about this in the news. People are often killed for their convictions in following Jesus.

Recklyn


----------



## wayneL (31 August 2022)

Apropos to some of Skates posts above? 

Maybe, maybe not, but being estranged from my church, I am following developments


----------



## wayneL (31 August 2022)

Addendum 






						Diocese of the Southern Cross – Diocese of the Southern Cross
					






					scd.org.au


----------



## Skate (31 August 2022)

*Some Facts about Noah's Ark*
The ark was a smallish boat but large back in the day. It measured 300 cubits in length, 50 cubits in width & 30 cubits in height (450 × 75 × 45 ft) in the old language or in metric (137 × 22.9 × 13.7 m).

*The size of the Ark in comparison to an NRL football field*
The Bible talks in cubits. A cubit is roughly the average length of a man's forearm. The Ark was 1.2 times the length & 1/4 the width of an NRL football field. The ark was small not even big enough to carry the food for the animals for 150 days not to mention there is no scientific evidence for a global flood. The challenges associated with housing all living animal types, & even plants, would have made building the ark impossible

Skate.


----------



## Skate (31 August 2022)

*They are just stories *
Have you ever been 5 cars back from the traffic lights & they turn green, it takes a while till you get to move off. Now imagine 2.5 million people leaving at once. There were 600,000 men, the same amount of women & a stack of children, not to mention the animals & carts to carry all the stolen goods. At this stage, there were no commandments, stealing was sanctioned. If only the Anzac parade was so well organised.

*In the Book of Exodus*
Moses leads the Israelites out of Egypt & into the Sinai desert, where they wandered around for 40 years. The number 40 is mentioned several times in the Bible, with Jesus wandering the desert for 40 days and 40 nights. I'm guessing 40 years are just symbolic. The adults were promised a land of milk & honey, yet not one of them got to enjoy it. Those who did had to kill, rape & burn everything. Even the poor animals were not spared. A prostitute & her parents were spared which was a nice touch.

*Think about this*
"How could approximately two & a half million people, with all their animals, collectively leave Egypt to wander in the Sinai Desert for forty years?" The logistics would have been a nightmare. I've been to the Sinai Desert, lots of sand & not many rocks from memory.

*Water from a rock*
We are told that they drew water from a rock & food miraculously appeared, but practically speaking, that's a whole lot of people with dependent animals in a barren space for a very long time who needed lots & lot of food & water. The amount of food & water for 40 years is incomprehensible.

Skate.


----------



## sptrawler (31 August 2022)

Skate said:


> *They are just stories *
> Have you ever been 5 cars back from the traffic lights & they turn green, it takes a while till you get to move off. Now imagine 2.5 million people leaving at once. There were 600,000 men, the same amount of women & a stack of children, not to mention the animals & carts to carry all the stolen goods. At this stage, there were no commandments, stealing was sanctioned. If only the Anzac parade was so well organised.
> 
> *In the Book of Exodus*
> ...



The more times a story gets told, the more times it is exaggerated, in biblical times not that many people could read or write.

So not only in Christianity, but in all religions, by the time the story became written "fact" every carrier of the "truth" would have added their embellishment to it IMO.


----------



## Skate (31 August 2022)

sptrawler said:


> embellishment




*In conversation*
"Jesus is so holy he "could have" walked on water.

*Embellishment*
Jesus is so holy he could walk on water

*They made it fit*
Yes, the narrative around Jesus in the New Testament was embellished to suit the narrative of the Old Testament.

Skate.


----------



## Skate (31 August 2022)

sptrawler said:


> The more times a story gets told, the more times it is exaggerated




*You don't even need an exaggeration a "comma" can make all the difference*
A comma can make a difference if you get a horse or not. Look at the example below.

*# For sale*
Horse, saddle & bridle (you get a horse)

*# For sale*
Horse saddle & bridle (sorry no comma - no horse)

*Even the terminology has changed*
The interpretation can have a huge bearing on what is being conveyed, sometimes the translation loses its meaning altogether.

Skate.


----------



## sptrawler (31 August 2022)

Skate said:


> *In conversation*
> "Jesus is so holy he "could have" walked on water.
> 
> *Embellishment*
> ...



Yes I wonder how our times would be recorded if people couldn't read and write, but could soak up what was presented in the media.

I think it would be quite interesting, James Packers yacht would probably be recorded as one of the Royal Caribbean mega ships, Rupert Murdoch may be portrayed with horns, Bob Hawke would have a halo, Paul Keating would be a Merlin like person. 
Also most of todays computer games, would be depicted in history, as real life events.


----------



## wayneL (31 August 2022)

And then you have the Council of Nicaea.....


----------



## Recklyn (3 September 2022)

Glorifying & Praising God ~ 04 September 2022

All Sons & Daughters have been a part of the Integrity Music family since 2011 and released three full-length studio albums and one live album. They have received multiple Dove and Grammy nominations. After seven years of recording together, David Leonard and Leslie Jordan ended their season as a band.









						All the Poor and Powerless--Sons & Daughters Lyrics
					

*I do not own this song or picture




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Recklyn (10 September 2022)

Glorifying & Praising God ~ 11 September 2022

Paul Robert Wilbur is an American Christian musician, worship leader, and guitarist, who primarily plays a messianic worship style of music.









						Paul Wilbur - Adonai Elohai (Lyric Video)
					

Lyric video for "Adonai Elohai" by Paul Wilbur from the album 'Forever Good": http://smarturl.it/forevergoodSubscribe: http://smarturl.it/IntegrityMusicSubCo...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Skate (11 September 2022)

*The Eleventh Commandment *
This is my favourite verse from the Bible. Follow this one message & the rest of the words in the Bible is just filler.

*(John 13:34-35)*
_"A new commandment I give to you, that you love one another: just as I have loved you" _



sptrawler said:


> real life events




*Looking out for each other is a true blessing*
If only we all looked out for each other & loved one another this world would be a much better place to live. 

*Even after being pawed away the little dog’s instinct was to save the little cat *
The short video is a lesson to us all on how to treat one another. I loved the way the dog didn't give up & kept trying until the outcome was a roaring success.



Skate.


----------



## Skate (25 September 2022)

*"God save the Queen"*
"God Save The Queen" was sung at the memorial service for the late, Queen Elizabeth II in St Paul’s Cathedral on Friday 9 September 2022, & for the last time the following day as Charles III was proclaimed King in front of the Accession Council at St James’s Palace in London.

*"God Save The King" sung for the first time in 70 years*
Following the accession of Charles III "God Save the King" was sung in public for the first time in over 70 years, a centuries-old anthem has reverted to its ‘original’ version as the national & royal anthem of the United Kingdom & many Commonwealth nations.



Skate.


----------



## Skate (2 October 2022)

*The spoken Introduction is worth its weight in gold*
Louis Armstrong's "What A Wonderful World" gives hope for a better future, having much to look forward to if only we can find peace & love in this wonderful world.

*The takeaway messages*
"It ain't the world that's so bad, but what we're doing to it"
"Love is the secret"

*Some questions answered by Louis Armstrong*
"Some of you young folks been saying to me

*# Hey Pops, what you mean *
'What a wonderful world?

*# How about all them wars all over the place?*
You call them wonderful?

*# And how about hunger and pollution?*
That ain't so wonderful either."

*Well, how about listening to old Pops for a minute. *
Seems to me, it ain't the world that's so bad
but what we're doin' to it.

*And all I'm saying*
is see what a wonderful world
It would be if only we'd give it a chance.

*Love baby, love*
That's the secret, yeah.
If lots more of us loved each other
we'd solve lots more problems.
 And then this world would be gasser.

# That's what's ol' Pops keeps saying."

*(John 13:34-35)*
_"_A new commandment I give to you, that you love one another, just as I have loved you"





*"What A Wonderful World"*
I see trees of green, red roses too
I see them bloom, for me and you
And I think to myself
What a wonderful world

I see skies of blue, and clouds of white
The bright blessed day, dark sacred night
And I think to myself
What a wonderful world

The colors of the rainbow, so pretty in the sky
Are also on the faces, of people going by
I see friends shaking hands, sayin', "How do you do?"
They're really sayin', "I love you"

I hear babies cryin', I watch them grow
They'll learn much more, than I'll ever know
And I think to myself
What a wonderful world

Yes, I think to myself
What a wonderful world
Oh yeah!

Skate.


----------



## Skate (3 October 2022)

*Neil deGrasse Tyson *
In 60 seconds Neil explains how religious people REINTERPRET scriptures using science



Skate.


----------



## Skate (22 October 2022)

*"Spirit in the Sky" is a blast from the past*
Here is a bit of trivia "Spirit in the Sky" was written in 15 minutes. Norman Greenbaum used a Fender Telecaster guitar with a fuzz box built in to generate the crazy song's characteristics. You have to say, the resulting sound is an "oddly compelling" combination with loud drums, distorted electric guitar, clapping hands, & tambourines.

*Good music is good forever*
You don't become a worldwide hit if you're not.



*Lyrics*
When I die and they lay me to rest
Gonna go to the place that's the best
When I lay me down to die
Goin' up to the spirit in the sky

Goin' up to the spirit in the sky
That's where I'm gonna go when I die
When I die and they lay me to rest
Gonna go to the place that's the best

Prepare yourself you know it's a must
Gotta have a friend in Jesus
So you know that when you die
He's gonna recommend you
To the spirit in the sky

Gonna recommend you
To the spirit in the sky
That's where you're gonna go when you die
When you die and they lay you to rest
You're gonna go to the place that's the best

Never been a sinner I never sinned
I got a friend in Jesus
So you know that when I die
He's gonna set me up with
The spirit in the sky
Oh set me up with the spirit in the sky
That's where I'm gonna go when I die
When I die and they lay me to rest
I'm gonna go to the place that's the best
Go to the place that's the best

Skate.


----------



## Skate (22 October 2022)

*The Outlaw's Prayer*
A change of pace. The Outlaw's Prayer was an epic country hit released in 1978. This song was popular as it struck a chord with so many.



*Lyrics*
You know, I worked the Big Packet show
In Fort Worth, Saturday night
We had all day Sunday to rest and relax
Before I caught another flight

So I decided to walk downtown
An' get myself a little fresh air
Before long, I found myself in front of a big Church
On the corner of the square

Boy, I could hear that singin' way out in the street
It sure was a beautiful sound
So I just walked up the steps
An' opened the door an' started to go inside an' sit down

But before I could, a young man walked over to me
An' said, "Excuse me, sir
But I can't let you in with that big black hat
Those jeans, that beard an' long hair"

So I just left, went back outside
Sat down on that curb
An' I thought to myself, that's the house of the LORD
That guy's got a hell of a nerve
Tellin' me I can't worship anywhere I please

So right there, in front of that Church
I just knelt down on my knees
I said, Lord, I know I don't look like much
But I didn't think You'd mind
I just wanted to be with your people, LORD
It's been a long time

A while ago, I saw a wino over there in the alley
All bent over in tears
An' I thought how one stained glass window from this Church
Would feed his family for years

Then there's those fine cars parked outside
Too many for me to count
Made me think how people walked for days
To hear Your Sermon on the Mount

Then there's those fine ladies in the choir, LORD
Singin' like they really love it
Hell, last night, they were dancin' on the front row of my show
Drinkin' beer and screamin', "Sing Shove It!"

You know, even John the Baptist
Wouldn't be welcome in this place
With his coat made of camel hair
An' sandals on his feet an' a long beard on his face

You know, Lord, when You come back to get Your children
An' take 'em beyond the clouds
To live forever in Heaven with You
Well, I'd sure hate to be in this crowd

You know, LORD, I'm not perfect
Some even call me 'No Account'
But I'll tell You, I believe a man is judged
By what's in his heart, not his bank account

So if this is what religion is
A big car and a suit an' a tie
Then I might as well forget it LORD
'Cause I can't qualify

Oh, by the way, LORD, right before they kicked me out
Didn't I see a picture of You?
With sandals an' a beard?
Believe You had long hair too"

Well, this is Paycheck, signing off
I'll be seein' you LORD, I hope.

Skate.


----------



## Skate (24 October 2022)

*I Will Follow Him (Sister Act)*
A wonderful movie & this song in particular was a moment of sheer joy.



Skate.


----------



## wayneL (28 October 2022)

I've been waiting for a long time for this group to do the Miserere.

All without a conductor too


----------



## Skate (29 October 2022)

* Jimmy Little - Royal Telephone [Bandstand 1963]*
While Jimmy Little had been recording since the mid-1950s, it wasn’t until the release of Royal Telephone in 1963 that he became better known outside the country music genre. This was the first recording by an Indigenous Australian to achieve mainstream chart success, reaching no.1 on the Sydney charts and no.10 nationally. 

*What a beautiful soul*
The song Royal Telephone established Jimmy Little as a star in Australian popular music & his career continued for over 40 years.



Skate.


----------



## Skate (30 October 2022)

*"Deck of Cards" (1948) Tex Ritter - North African Campaign*
Tex Ritter had the perfect voice to deliver this song.




*"Deck Of Cards" Red Sovine - Vietnam War Version*
The Deck of Cards" was refreshed to encapsulate the Vietnam war.



Skate.


----------



## Skate (5 November 2022)

*Ricky Nelson - I Will Follow You (1963)*
The magical voice of Ricky Nelson is so soothing & meaningful. The music from 1950-60 was truly a sing-along era.



Skate.


----------



## Skate (12 November 2022)

*"My Sweet Lord" by George Harrison (1970)*
This beautiful spiritual song is one of Rolling Stone's 500 Greatest Songs Of All Time. According to Pattie Boyd's autobiography, George wrote My Sweet Lord in their kitchen at Friar Park. It was #1 in the US for 38 weeks in 1970. Such a beautiful song, with so much feeling & depth, if only people listened more & fought less this world would be wonderful.



*Lyrics:*
My sweet Lord
Hm, my Lord
My sweet Lord

I really want to see you
Really want to be with you
Really want to see you Lord
But it takes so long, my Lord

Hm, my Lord
My sweet Lord
My sweet Lord

Really want to know you
Really want to go with you
Really want to show you Lord
That it won't take long, my Lord (hallelujah)

My sweet Lord (hallelujah)
Hm, my Lord (hallelujah)
My sweet Lord (hallelujah)

Really want to see you
Really want to see you
Really want to see you, Lord
Really want to see you, Lord
But it takes so long, my Lord (hallelujah)

My sweet Lord (hallelujah)
Hm, my Lord (hallelujah)
My sweet Lord (hallelujah)

Really want to see you (hallelujah)
I really want to be with you (hallelujah)
Really want to see you Lord (aaah)
But it takes so long, my Lord (hallelujah)

Hm, my sweet Lord (hallelujah)
Hm, my Lord (hallelujah)
My sweet Lord (hallelujah)

Hm, my Lord (hare krishna)
My sweet Lord (hare krishna)
Hm, my Lord (krishna krishna)
My sweet Lord (hare hare)

I really want to know you (hare rama)
Really want to go with you (hare rama)
Really want to show you Lord (aaah)
That it won't take long, my Lord (hallelujah)

My sweet Lord (hallelujah)
Hm, my Lord (hallelujah)
Gurur Brahma (hare krishna)
Gurur Vishnu (hare krishna)
Gurur Devo (krishna krishna)
Maheshwara (hare hare)
Gurur Sakshaat (hare rama)
Parabrahma (hare rama)
Tasmayi Shree
Guruve Namaha (hare hare)
My sweet Lord (hallelujah)
Hm, my Lord (hallelujah)
My sweet Lord (hallelujah)
Hmm (hallelujah)

Skate.


----------



## Skate (26 November 2022)

Sister Act My GOD(GUY)​Always makes you feel great no matter how many times you have watched it before



Skate.


----------



## Skate (26 November 2022)

Sister Act - Hail Holy Queen (1992)​Sister Act 30 years later. This song never fails to move me. This was a pivotal moment in the movie as far as I'm concerned.



Skate.


----------



## Skate (3 December 2022)

*The B-I-B-L-E, that's The Book For Me! *
The Bible is a fascinating book, but one that also has its fair share of horror stories. Some passages of the Bible are disturbing for a variety of reasons, including being really graphic when it comes to detailing a gruesome event. Of course, some of these stories can be interpreted in different ways, the use of allegories being one of them. Still, parts of the Bible can be truly shocking for some people.



Skate.


----------



## Skate (5 December 2022)

*All religions create their own Gods *
Why? because they are seeking to explain what they do not know. I believe "God didn't make man in HIS image" - but - "Man made God in OUR image" which for me is closer to the truth.
*
My summary of the Bible*
1. The Old Testament - "Do unto others as you want done unto you" - the rest of The Old Testament is filler.
2. The New Testament - The 11th Commandment - Jesus said "This is my commandment, that ye love one another, as I have loved you" (John 15:12) and the rest of it is filler.

*The Ten Commandments*
Gorge Carlin presents a perfect argument for how the commandments can be condensed.



Skate.


----------



## Skate (12 December 2022)

*Ray Charles & Willie Nelson - Seven Spanish Angels *
This duet is absolutely and utterly captivating. 



Skate.


----------



## Skate (18 December 2022)

*Away In A Manger - 9-Year-Old Claire Crosby*
The meaning of Christmas.



Skate.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (19 December 2022)

* * in the spirit of the season / age


----------



## Skate (22 December 2022)

*"Everything Is Beautiful" by Ray Stevens*
With lyrics such as these, it's no wonder it was a Grammy award-winning song in 1970.

_Words can't describe what I feel inside
When I see the beauty in each coming day
What my eyes behold can't be bought or sold
And everything's beautiful in its own way_



Skate.


----------



## wayneL (25 December 2022)

I kinda like my religious music in the classical style, but this is great too.


----------



## Skate (25 December 2022)

wayneL said:


> I kinda like my religious music in the classical style, but this is great too.




*Simply brilliant*
His performance was amazing. I loved the mystic of it all when the Mass was performed in Latin, his rendition reminded me of it.

Skate.


----------



## wayneL (25 December 2022)

Skate, in light of what you have written here, what did you think of Hildabrand's article today?



			https://www.news.com.au/technology/science/human-body/the-key-jesus-question-we-should-ask-before-christmas/news-story/d5df5a489e19eb4cf37493f33fb6861e
		


From my perspective, i don't WANT to like his work, but can't help doing so, especially on this topic

I might have a different conclusion, but love the discussion he presents... And I wish more ASFers would jump in here with some interesting conversation.

I for one, would certainly enjoy that.


----------



## Skate (25 December 2022)

wayneL said:


> Skate, in light of what you have written here, what did you think of Hildabrand's article today?




Yes, @wayneL I tend to agree with the article. Especially his opening comments. The man we know as Jesus was Joseph Jose ben Joseph & he was a holy man, a preacher & died a horrible death. It is hard to believe but there are about 30 days allocated to his life recorded in the New Testament. 
*
Hildabrand nailed it*
_"He was almost definitely not the product of a virgin mother and he went on to almost definitely not turn water into wine, almost definitely not feed 5000 people with five loaves of bread and two fish, almost definitely not walk on water and almost definitely not physically rise from the dead."_

*I don't believe in Santa*
But that doesn't stop me from enjoying the festive season. I also don't believe Jesus was the son of God, or that there is a God of any persuasion but that doesn't mean I don't enjoy all benefits that Religion offers. Whether I believe in a personal God or not is not the point & it shouldn't make any difference to anyone. 

*It's my belief*
# The Bible (New & Old Testament) *is fictional* - they were teaching stories of the day.
# But "Joshua ben Joseph" *was not a fictional character* he walked the earth and died a terrible death believing he had a special connection to the Almighty Father.
# "Joshua ben Joseph" was delusional right up to the point of taking his last breath - screaming - "My God, My God, why have You forsaken Me?"

*Matthew 27:45 - 46*
45 Now from the sixth-hour darkness fell upon all the land until the ninth hour.
46 About the ninth hour Jesus cried out with a loud voice, saying, 'Eli, Eli, lama sabachthani?' that is, 'My God, My God, why have You forsaken Me?'

Skate,


----------



## Skate (25 December 2022)

*Christmas & Easter*
As I made a post about Chrismas, & currently on my soapbox I should make a few comments from my perspective about our other religious holiday period "Easter"

*Easter, a Secular Celebration*
Why is religion an apparently universal feature of humans conditioning from the ancient Egyptians to the Aztecs to the Romans & beyond, is it evolutionary or are we conditioned from birth by our parents or social surroundings.

Christian, Jew, Muslim, Hindu, Buddhist, & even Scientologist have revolved around some concept of at least one god with or without a corresponding supernatural world involving aliens !!

There is an evolutionary explanation for why human minds generate religious beliefs & why we generate specific types of beliefs, & why our minds are prone to accept & spread them. In the past when we didn’t understand something we attributed a god to it

Charles Darwin (MY HERO) & Science gave me a clear understanding of how we evolved & why our minds produce & accept religious ideas & why we will alter our behaviour & even die for & kill for these ideas.

All religions have sets of beliefs concerning the cause, nature, & purpose of the universe that begins with a belief in a god that is capable of interacting with us, able & willing to intervene in our lives, to hear our silent wishes, & to grant them, & capable of doing literally anything.

*Myth 1*
The first myth is that god is paternal & like a good father, loves us unconditionally.

Usually, though, he only hears our prayers if we worship him hard enough, make sacrifices of some sort, acknowledge that we are highly imperfect & thank him profusely (whether or not he grants our wishes), & believe that we are all born bad. This god makes decisions based on not only our prayers but also the prayers of every other human being, or at least every other human being who shares the particulars of our beliefs.

Even when he refuses our wishes or needs, we continue to believe that whatever occurs is in our best interests, even if it doesn’t seem that way, & that this invisible god has a purpose for everything. And all of this goes on in our minds even when we’re not thinking about it.

This is why we are so willing to believe in an invisible god that does all of that, & more. Even when we are distressed, we turn to a god that hears our prayers, grants our wishes, protects our loved ones, & reassures us of reward no matter how adverse our troubles are.

That’s what I call a bit of nice salesmanship & why wouldn't we want to believe it?

I’ve experienced it firsthand when religious people dump their faith when the cards didn’t fall their way.

My silly way of thinking, in times of stress religious people would call on their faith rather than question it or dump it.

It’s easy to believe in a god, love a god, fear a god, envision a god, pray to a god & assume prayers would be answered, create rituals to worship a god, & even die & kill for a god -- & -- for most believers it’s extraordinarily difficult to have an alternative view & depart from those beliefs, even if & when you are so inclined.

I’m an Atheist & saying it out loud was a difficult day for me but that confirmation of being an Atheist was liberating – liberating in a way I would find difficult to put into words.

I’m not a fallen angel but as the evidence overwhelmingly shows I evolved along with all other living things from the waters that covered the earth, where life on earth really began.

From a purely scientific viewpoint, we are apes as we share 98% of our DNA with chimpanzees while sharing our DNA with common ancestors that lived millions of years ago but are now extinct.

One thing I believe is that Joshua Ben Joseph, (Joshua Ben Joseph was the real name for the man we know as Jesus of the Bible) the man whom the Jews nail to a tree (a common criminal of his day). But I don't believe that this man died for us & in doing so shielded us from the fear of death, assuring our salvation, & provide an afterlife, nope don't believe it at all.

*Myth 2*
Jesus's birthday is the 25th of December, nope just wrong. The best date I can come up with is the 5th of May. December 25th is the pagan Sun god's birthday, a date that was hijacked for convenience in 325AD aligning the birth of Joshua Ben Joseph & the Sun god to give commonality with the Pagans, that’s the Second BIG Myth

In many ways, a god is our imaginary friend, & understanding the attachment is just the beginning of understanding the ways in which our mind can be tricked into believing.

I know most religious people believe in one true GOD & in ‘essence’ they are Atheist when it comes to all the other wacky religions. As Richard Dawkins famously once said, "I just take my Atheistism one more religion further than they do".

*DISCLAIMER*
I should say DYOR. If you find this post offensive, just remember it was written by a non-believer. If the post is not offensive it’s an alternative view espoused by many. Gods can’t be proven or disproven but on a PROBABILITIES scale, god doesn’t even rate

*Myth 3*
As god can’t be proven to exist, religion invents a BELIEF system that we get suckered into.

*Myth 4*
When we don’t believe, we are told that it’s just the Devil doing his work.

*Myth 5*
We are made in God's image when really man has created a God in their own image

Have you ever wondered what could make an Angel fall from God’s grace or ever wonder if an Egyptian ever achieved immortality?

Have you ever noticed that God was so active with our ancestors "BUT" so silent today, it appears the more we know the less relevant God is.

@wayneL, *I hope I haven't offended you*
I also believe you don't need religion to lead a good life. I'm glad there are not many who read this thread as religion stirs the worst in people & we all have the right & privilege to believe what we want as long as it hurts no one else.

*I'm now jumping off the soapbox*
I've had my say.





Skate.


----------



## wayneL (26 December 2022)

Skate said:


> *Christmas & Easter*
> As I made a post about Chrismas, & currently on my soapbox I should make a few comments from my perspective about our other religious holiday period "Easter"
> 
> *Easter, a Secular Celebration*
> ...



Yep, I can agree with a lot of the above and certainly not offended by that with I don't agree.

I consider myself an agnostic of faith. Notwithstanding that there are some very useful philosophies, I do not consider the Bible the inspired word of God. Especially from the above, that we have created God in the image of man.

And then there is the council of Nicea, just get out of town with that sh*t.

Hildebrand, makes a number of cultural points however, which I do wholeheartedly agree with.

I will stop there otherwise this will turn into a book which nobody will read, better for musing over several hours and more than several single malts, plus port, cigars etc


----------



## wayneL (27 December 2022)

@Skate I have no idea how old you are, in case you younger or have been living under Rock somewhere, I like this little ditty.


----------



## Skate (27 December 2022)

@wayneL, nope I've never heard the song before, that was a great find.

*By the way*
I love everything religious. I have read the Bible many times & the 66 books that make up the Bible are a work of art.

*Charles Darwin*
My avatar is Charles Darwin. My wife knows I post on ASF & noticed my avatar, questioning why I would use a photo of myself without my glasses on. Put a pair of rimless glasses on Charles Darwin & that's exactly what I look like.

*Long story short*
It took some convincing but my wife now accepts the photo is not of me (you know how people say you grow to look like your pet - well it appears I've grown to look like my hero) I've never shaved in my life & the design of my beard changes with the image I want to project. (my wife prefers the Judge/Doctor/Professional image - short & well-groomed rather than the rough & rugged look of Santa)

*Santa*
I'm 69 & If I had a dollar for every time someone called me Santa - I wouldn't need to trade, I would be one wealthy guy. My beard may be a fraction longer than in the avatar & snow white.

*The reason I'm telling you this is threefold.*

So you can put a face to the person posting. (a picture paints a thousand words)
My posts are honest, open & frank - if you haven't noticed (I have nothing to hide)
It's Christmas and children love me this time of the year as I look like the real deal in a Santa suit.
I've had a colorful life & looks to match.

Skate.


----------



## wayneL (27 December 2022)

Well, I'm 61 and was once told by an artist (Frank Pash, a Perth  artist once known for this religious art) that I look like Cliff Richard.

😲 I can't see it myself.

Lifted from mt Tw@tter profile:


----------



## wayneL (27 December 2022)

Franks work, FWIW



			frank pash - Google Search


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 December 2022)

wayneL said:


> Skate, in light of what you have written here, what did you think of Hildabrand's article today?



Thanks, @Skate for your considered and considerable reply.


wayneL said:


> I might have a different conclusion, but love the discussion he presents... And I wish more ASFers would jump in here with some interesting conversation.
> I for one, would certainly enjoy that.



So I'll  jump in, if I may be so bold.

My observations on the Human Condition are multifold. In no particular order:
1. We have an infinite capacity to adapt (if / but not evolve).
2. _Homo Sapiens _is not the ultimate expression of evolution.
3. With consciousness, and memory, we attempt to explain our existence, and come to terms with its finiteness.
4. Nearly all societies develop a spirituality to account for this.
5. The words Spirituality and Religion get mixed up. 
6. Cultural practices get mixed up with Faith practices. 
7. When it comes to belief, it seems to me that people can :
a) Believe in anything
b) Believe in everything 
c) Believe in nothing
d) Believe in something.

My preference is (d).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 December 2022)

wayneL said:


> was once told by an artist that I look like Cliff Richard.



They say artists see the world differently


----------



## Skate (27 December 2022)

*Hey *@Dona Ferentes*, thanks for chiming in *
I get a thrill when others see me as religious. I've even been mistaken for a "Reverent" because I often wear a white "Grandpa Shirt". 

*Even the local bartender thinks I'm god *
Because every time I order a beer he says "Jesus, not you again"

Skate.


----------



## Skate (27 December 2022)

*A fascinating group of books, the Bible*
I remember reading an article some years back where a non-practicing Jew took it upon himself to read the entire Bible, the Old Testament, the "Jewish Bible". I have a good memory & I hope I do it justice.

*I began the Bible as a hopeful, but indifferent, agnostic. *
I wished for a God, but I didn't really care. I leave the Bible as a hopeless and angry agnostic. I'm brokenhearted about God. After reading about the genocides, the plagues, the murders, the mass enslavements, the ruthless vengeance for minor sins (or none at all), and all that smiting every bit of it directly performed, authorized, or approved by God. I can only conclude that the God of the Hebrew Bible if He existed, was awful, cruel, and capricious.

*He is no God I want to obey and no God I can love*
I don't, and can't, believe that Christ died for my sins. And even if he did, I still don't think that would wash away God's crimes in the Old Testament. If He seems cruel or petty, that's because we can't fathom His plan for us. But I'm not buying that, either.

*If God made me*
He made me rational and quizzical. He has given me the tools to think about Him. So I must submit Him to rational and moral inquiry. And He fails that examination. Why would anyone want to be ruled by a God who's so unmerciful, unjust, unforgiving, and unloving?

*Several unappealing options:*
1) believing in no god;
2) believing in the awful, vindictive God of the Bible; or
3) believing in some vague "creator" who is not remotely attached to the events of the Bible, who didn't really do any of the deeds ascribed to Him in the book and thus can't be held responsible for them.

*I came to the Bible hoping to be inspired and awed but mostly I've ended up questioning*
1) Why would He kill the innocent Egyptian children?
2) And why would He delight in it?
3) What wrong did we do Him that He should send the flood?
4) Which of His Ten Commandments do we actually need?

# The list of questions goes on

Skate.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 December 2022)

Skate, that sounds a bit OT, a collection of prophecy, including interpretations on the scary stuff and responses to '_conditions on the ground_' (smiting the Moabites, etc). The NT is interpreted by some as delivery, a fulfilment of prophecy. In the form of Jesus.

I have a Christian friend, his response to the queries and confusion was always "_Read the Gospels_" with the implication the rest is peripheral.


----------



## Skate (27 December 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Skate, that sounds a bit OT




@Dona Ferentes *ask your wife if this is over the top - Subjugation of Women*
1) Ephesians 5:22-24 Wives, submit to your husbands as to the Lord. For the husband is the head of the wife as Christ is the head of the church, his body, of which he is the Savior. Now as the church submits to Christ, so also wives should submit to their husbands in everything.

*On Punishing ‘Immorality’*
2) Leviticus 20:9 If anyone curses his father or mother, "he must be put to death". 20:10 If a man commits adultery with another man’s wife—with the wife of his neighbor—both the adulterer and the adulteress must be put to death. 20:13 If a man lies with a man as one lies with a woman, both of them have done what is detestable. They must be put to death.

3) Deuteronomy22:20-1 If, however, the charge is true and no proof of the girl’s virginity can be found, she shall be brought to the door of her father’s house and there the men of her town shall stone her to death. She has done a disgraceful thing in Israel by being promiscuous while still in her father’s house.

Yet read Sodom and Gomorrah
It's a story about human wickedness and divine retribution. Mum turned to a pillar of salt for a minor infraction & both daughters that night had sex with their dad & they were the righteous ones. 


Sorry @Dona Ferentes, the New Testament was written so the fulfillment of those prophecies became true.



Dona Ferentes said:


> I have a Christian friend, his response to the queries and confusion was always "_Read the Gospels_" with the implication the rest is peripheral.




We all have those types of people in our lives. I call them the "cafeteria mob" as they "pick & choose" parts from the Bible to suit their narrative.

Skate.


----------



## Skate (27 December 2022)

*Now, what does the Bible say?*
LOT'S DAUGHTERS COMMIT INCEST WITH HIM - What a load of _bullshit_ (Trying to get it up when you are drunk, let alone ejaculating, try pulling the other leg)
----------------------------------------
[Gen. 19:30]
Lot went up out of Zo'ar and dwelt in the hills with his two daughters. 
And the first-born said to the younger, "Our father is old, and there is
not a man on earth to come to us after the manner of all the earth.
COME LET US MAKE OUR FATHER DRINK WINE AND WE WILL LIE WITH HIM, that we
may preserve offspring through our father. So they made their father drink
wine that night; AND THE FIRST BORN WENT IN AND LAY WITH HER FATHER; HE 
DID NOT KNOW WHEN SHE LAY DOWN OR WHEN SHE AROSE.

And on the next day, the first-born said to the younger "Behold, I lay
last night with my father, let us make him drink wine tonight also; then
you go in and lie with him that we may preserve offspring through our 
father. So they made their father drink wine that night also, and the younger
arose, and LAY WITH HIM; and he did not know when she lay down or when 
she arose. THUS BOTH THE DAUGHTERS OF LOT WERE WITH CHILD BY THEIR FATHER.

Skate.


----------



## Skate (27 December 2022)

*Now a condensed version in English*
God does destroy Sodom and Gomorrah, despite his conversation with Abraham, and Genesis 19 tells how it happens. Two male angels visit Lot’s house in Sodom. A crowd of men (“Sodomites,” natch) gather outside the house and demand that the two angels be sent out, so the mob can rape them. 

*Lot, whose hospitality is greater than his common sense*
Instead, he offers up his virgin daughters. Before any virgin raping can be done, the men in the mob are blinded by a mysterious flash of light. In the confusion, the angels escort Lot, his wife, and their daughters out of the city, and God destroys Sodom and Gomorrah with brimstone. 

*Lot’s wife looks back and is turned into a pillar of salt*
God may have listened to Abraham’s criticism in the preceding chapter, but He surely didn’t heed it. What of all the innocent children murdered in Sodom and Gomorrah? What of Lot’s innocent wife? & the horror show isn’t over. After the attempted gay gang rape, the father’s pimping, the urban annihilation, and the uxorious saline murder, it looks as if Lot and his daughters are finally safe, holed up in a cave in the mountains. 

*But then the two daughters, think of them as Judea’s Hilton sisters*
Complain that cave life is no fun because there aren’t enough men around. So, one night they get Lot falling- down drunk, have sex with him, get pregnant, and bear sons: Moab, who becomes the patriarch of the Moabites & Ben- Ammi, the patriarch of the Ammonites. 

*This is a fantastic in-house-joke*
The Bible’s Israelite authors are tracing the ancestry of enemy tribes to father-daughter incest. Even so, Genesis 19 poses what I would call the “Sunday-school problem". How do you teach this in Sunday school? & What exactly is the moral lesson here?

Skate.


----------



## Skate (27 December 2022)

*To finish on a happy note*
To experience the Hallelujah in a gleeful way has to brighten anyone's day.



Skate.


----------



## Skate (30 December 2022)

wayneL said:


> I consider myself an agnostic of faith. Notwithstanding that there are some very useful philosophies




*The question boils down to this - Is there a God?*
The concept of God is a complex and multifaceted one, and different people have different beliefs about the existence of God. Some people believe in the existence of a single, all-powerful deity, while others believe in multiple gods or deities. Still, others do not believe in the existence of any deity at all. Ultimately, whether God is real or not is a matter of personal belief and faith, and there is no definitive answer that can be given.

Skate.


----------



## Skate (30 December 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> 7. When it comes to belief, it seems to me that people can :
> a) Believe in anything
> b) Believe in everything
> c) Believe in nothing
> ...




*A near-death experience proves there is a Heaven*
John Davis was shocked by what he saw his pets doing in Heaven. John Davis died for 6 minutes and was taken on what seemed like a 2-hour tour of Heaven. 



Skate.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 January 2023)

Skate said:


> *A near-death experience proves there is a Heaven*. John Davis died for 6 minutes.



Did he bring any message for us from Kerry Packer?


----------



## rcw1 (1 January 2023)

Good morning
If there is intelligent life on another planet in another part of the universe wonder what religion they have and whether they  killed each other too all in the name of religion.

Just saying … 

Have a prosperous new year. 


Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## wayneL (3 January 2023)

Skate said:


> *The question boils down to this - Is there a God?*
> The concept of God is a complex and multifaceted one, and different people have different beliefs about the existence of God. Some people believe in the existence of a single, all-powerful deity, while others believe in multiple gods or deities. Still, others do not believe in the existence of any deity at all. Ultimately, whether God is real or not is a matter of personal belief and faith, and there is no definitive answer that can be given.
> 
> Skate.



My answer yes, and no.

If the question is, is there some embodied form, an old man with a big long grey beard sitting on a cloud, a flying spaghetti monster, etc.

Nah.

As you said yourself Skate, out perception of God has been created by us, hence why he comes off as a powerful King.

In my deepest thoughts, I wonder whether we should even contemplate such a thing, because each and every perception would be a creation of our own mind, rather than being rooted in any sort of objectivity.

Such objectivity is clearly impossible.

Therefore, each must carry on with their own creation, whether that be atheism or agnosticism, or some version of a deity(s).

I'm always happy to discuss (enjoy it actually) but equally happy with my own construct.. 

Shalom and all that...


----------

